# Estação Meteorológica: Disponibilizar dados online



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 00:30)

Olá amigos, amanhã de manhã irei fixar a minha estação e gostaria de colocar os dados na web, podem me indicar como o fazer?

Estação:

















Podem-me ajudar!


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 01:08)

*Re: Como alojar uma estação no Wunderground/Meteoclimatic?*

Numa passagem rápida pelos sites do WU e Meteoclimatic parece-me que o software que utilizas "HeavyWeather" não é o mais adequado para fazer ligações e carregamentos de dados. Existem algumas maneiras de contornar, mas penso que o melhor será tentares arranjar um software mais "universal" com suporte de grande número de utilizadores. 

O Virtual Weather Station  parece-me muito completo e simples, além de ser totalmente compatível com a tua estação. 

*NOTA* - Não esquecer de registar a estação também no AWEKAS outro projecto Europeu de estações meteorológicas pessoais.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 13:07)

Vou deixar os link's dos sites onde as estações amadoras disponibilizam os dados:

http://www.wunderground.com

http://www.meteoclimatic.com

http://www.awekas.at

http://www.findu.com/citizenweather/cw_form.html

Eu tenho os dados disponiveis nestes 4 locais, façam o mesmo


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

Eu tenho a minha no meteoclimatic e wunderground, mas também quero meter no awekas. Os do meteoclimatic não me querem dar o "certificado de qualidade" à minha estação


----------



## iceworld (4 Jan 2008 às 16:19)

Fil disse:


> Eu tenho a minha no meteoclimatic e wunderground, mas também quero meter no awekas. Os do meteoclimatic não me querem dar o "certificado de qualidade" à minha estação




Só aceitam as compradas no Lidl não é !! Tb já me aconteceu o mesmo!!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 16:47)

Fil disse:


> Eu tenho a minha no meteoclimatic e wunderground, mas também quero meter no awekas. Os do meteoclimatic não me querem dar o "certificado de qualidade" à minha estação



Estão a implicar com o que? Esses gajos são chatos mas é para o bem de todos. Não quero dizer com isto que o teu equipamento não esteja ok.

No *citizen weather* também é interessante porque há muitos sites e organismos que vão buscar os dados a este site. Nos EUA há também certificação para este site e as estações amadoras americanas podem aparecer no mesomap do serviço nacional.  Por cá os do IM nem sabem que existimos. Depois tem uma ferramenta interessante que te permite comparar em graficos a tua estação com as oficiais e amadoras perto de ti.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 21:45)

iceworld disse:


> Só aceitam as compradas no Lidl não é !! Tb já me aconteceu o mesmo!!







HotSpot disse:


> Estão a implicar com o que? Esses gajos são chatos mas é para o bem de todos. Não quero dizer com isto que o teu equipamento não esteja ok.



Estão a implicar com duas coisas. Tenho o abrigo pendurado numa árvore, e eles pelos vistos não aceitam isso, mas é o unico local disponivel que tenho e como é óbvio não vou cortar as árvore só por causa deles  mas aqui até têm alguma razão pois a árvore pode mesmo afectar um pouco as temperaturas. E depois eles querem fotos em todas as direcções (N-W-S-E) na horizontal do anemómetro para ver se tem obstáculos, e não aceitam uma vista geral que lhes enviei. Como o anemómetro está no telhado não estou para lá ir só para tirar fotos já que não é nada fácil subir lá cima.



HotSpot disse:


> No *citizen weather* também é interessante porque há muitos sites e organismos que vão buscar os dados a este site. Nos EUA há também certificação para este site e as estações amadoras americanas podem aparecer no mesomap do serviço nacional.  Por cá os do IM nem sabem que existimos. Depois tem uma ferramenta interessante que te permite comparar em graficos a tua estação com as oficiais e amadoras perto de ti.



Já me inscrevi neste também


----------



## schild (17 Jul 2008 às 15:32)

Olá, sou novo neste forum e me chamo guilherme schild.Eu tenho uma estação automática da oregon modelo 928NX e gostaria de colcocar os dados dela no weather underground mas não sei como fazer,alguem pode me dizer os passos para isso?
Obrigado,grande abraço a todos!


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 15:57)

Olá,


Dá uma olhadela nestes recursos do Weather Underground:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp

http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_Personal_Weather_Stations#Software_Configuration

A coisa mais importante ter o software ligado à estação. Tens ? Qual é o software ?
E qual é a tua dúvida concretamente ?


----------



## schild (17 Jul 2008 às 16:18)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> Dá uma olhadela nestes recursos do Weather Underground:
> ...



O software está ligado a estação,o software que eu tenho é da Ambient weather.


----------



## schild (17 Jul 2008 às 16:23)

schild disse:


> O software está ligado a estação,o software que eu tenho é da Ambient weather.



A duvida principal seri depois de eu fazer todo o registro no wunderground o que tenho que fazer para ativar a estação,ativar a comunicação de minha estação com o site?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 16:24)

Tens que inserir os teus dados numa janela parecida com esta 

Algures no programa da estação, tens o simbolo do wunderground e vais dar com uma janela parecida com esta.


----------



## schild (17 Jul 2008 às 16:37)

schild disse:


> A duvida principal seri depois de eu fazer todo o registro no wunderground o que tenho que fazer para ativar a estação,ativar a comunicação de minha estação com o site?



Caro amigo, descobri o problema aqui,o meu software quando eu clico no icone do wunderground diz que o software não é disponivel para "internet edição".
E agora que devo fazer?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 16:41)

schild disse:


> Caro amigo, descobri o problema aqui,o meu software quando eu clico no icone do wunderground diz que o software não é disponivel para "internet edição".
> E agora que devo fazer?



Já calculava que isso ia acontecer  a versão do software que eles fornecem já é antigo.

Vai a este site e instala a versão mais recente do Virtual Weather Station vais ver como já dá para transmitires para o wunderground  só dá é para 1 mês.

http://www.ambientweather.com/do30tr.html


----------



## schild (17 Jul 2008 às 17:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já calculava que isso ia acontecer  a versão do software que eles fornecem já é antigo.
> 
> Vai a este site e instala a versão mais recente do Virtual Weather Station vais ver como já dá para transmitires para o wunderground  só dá é para 1 mês.
> 
> http://www.ambientweather.com/do30tr.html



Valeu pessoal, muito obrigado!


----------



## Budyko (17 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos, amanhã de manhã irei fixar a minha estação e gostaria de colocar os dados na web, podem me indicar como o fazer?
> 
> Estação:
> 
> ...



Olá!

Quanto custou a estação?


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2008 às 10:46)

Com o seguimento deste tópico, alguém tem a noção de qual o consumo de internet, em ter o WD a enviar dados constantemente para a net ? Usar o Clientraw, algumas imagens e o rapidfire?

A Pt nunca mais monta a ADSL para por o MeteoTomar a enviar dados para a net, estou a começar a pensar num destes pacotes novos, de pré-pagos de 100mb ou mesmo 300mb.

Obrigado malta.


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2008 às 19:16)

É questão de ver o tamanho do clientraw e a frequência de upload que escolheres:

Suponhamos que o "clientraw" tem 100kB em média e escolhes uplooads de 15 em 15 minutos, então o consumo será:

100*4(minutos)*24(horas)*30(dias) = 288.000kB = 288mB/mês

Com os outros ficheiros é só fazer as contas de maneira análoga e no fim somar tudo...


----------



## Mauras (2 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Comprei uma estação WMR968 da Oregon Scientifics 
( http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=2&scid=84&pid=83 )
e o rapaz me indicou um software para ler as informações da estação , pois eu quero disponibilizar os dados online, Mas este software é da estação WMR100 , porém me garantiram que funcionaria. 

http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=2&scid=84&pid=685#

Porém o software não reconhece os sinais da estação.
A conexão é por cabo RS232.

Alguém poderia me informar como faço para que o software reconheça os sinais do console ?!

Como comprei a estação nos Estados Unidos e sou do Brasil não consigo ter o suporte necessário e a Oregon do Brasil não disponibiliza soiftware nenhum para este serviço.

Att.,
Mauricio Ruiz


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2008 às 23:22)

Olá!

Antes demais parabéns pela estação. Foi uma óptima compra e não te vais arrepender 

Quanto ao software e sua ligação à Oregon 968 podes indicar qual é o nome do software para te podermos ajudar?


----------



## lsalvador (3 Out 2008 às 09:48)

Mauras disse:


> Comprei uma estação WMR968 da Oregon Scientifics
> ( http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=2&scid=84&pid=83 )
> e o rapaz me indicou um software para ler as informações da estação , pois eu quero disponibilizar os dados online, Mas este software é da estação WMR100 , porém me garantiram que funcionaria.
> 
> ...



Oi tudo bem?

Tambem tive esse problema e o problema era do cabo RS232, só ao 2º ou 3º cabo é que acertei.

Testa isso


----------



## Mauras (3 Out 2008 às 20:10)

Minho disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Antes demais parabéns pela estação. Foi uma óptima compra e não te vais arrepender
> 
> Quanto ao software e sua ligação à Oregon 968 podes indicar qual é o nome do software para te podermos ajudar?


"
WEATHER DISPLAY é o nome ...
"
Agradeço a atenção....no link da WMR100 tem o software , mas deve ser executado ...antes não é possível ver a versão...só tem esta infromação nas propriedades do software.

Se precisar de mais dadods favor perguntar.
Grato Mauricio


----------



## Mauras (3 Out 2008 às 20:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi tudo bem?
> 
> Tambem tive esse problema e o problema era do cabo RS232, só ao 2º ou 3º cabo é que acertei.
> 
> Testa isso




Vou comprar outro então...comprei este em uma papelaria..fabricante nacional !

Grato.
Mauricio

OPS : A estação é uma versão especial da John Deree.


----------



## Mauras (3 Out 2008 às 20:23)

Minho disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Antes demais parabéns pela estação. Foi uma óptima compra e não te vais arrepender
> 
> Quanto ao software e sua ligação à Oregon 968 podes indicar qual é o nome do software para te podermos ajudar?




Olhei o seu 'Meteohub NSLU2' e acho que é uma boa idéia para mim também, pois quero disponibilizar os dados na internet.

Eu tenho que ter um software para este 'hub' ler as infromaçãoes do console ? ou  este aparelho faz tudo sozinho ?!

Grato mais uma vez.


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2008 às 20:29)

Mauras disse:


> "
> WEATHER DISPLAY é o nome ...
> "
> Agradeço a atenção....no link da WMR100 tem o software , mas deve ser executado ...antes não é possível ver a versão...só tem esta infromação nas propriedades do software.
> ...




Então pelo software está fora de questão ser a origem do problema. Eu já usei o Weather Display e há aqui neste fórum quem tenha o Weather Display a funcionar com a WMR968



Mauras disse:


> Olhei o seu 'Meteohub NSLU2' e acho que é uma boa idéia para mim também, pois quero disponibilizar os dados na internet.
> 
> Eu tenho que ter um software para este 'hub' ler as infromaçãoes do console ? ou  este aparelho faz tudo sozinho ?!
> 
> Grato mais uma vez.



Tens de comprar primeiro o NSLU2 e em seguida comprar o software Meteohub (www.meteohub.de). Com o Meteohub instalado consegues sim fazer a leitura dos dados que vêm da consola. Passa por este post e dá uma vista de olhos:  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteohub-alternativa-ao-pc-logger-1534.html


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

Olá!

Gostaria de deixar uma questão. Eu tenho, de momento, a minha estação a mandar os dados para o weather undergound utilizando o software da estação, o weatherlink. Alguém já tem tido problemas com o envio dos dados para esse site, ou alguns problemas/incompatibilidades entre o software e esse site? É que frequentemente os dados deixam de ser enviados para o site, e ainda não consegui perceber qual o problema?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Gostaria de deixar uma questão. Eu tenho, de momento, a minha estação a mandar os dados para o weather undergound utilizando o software da estação, o weatherlink. Alguém já tem tido problemas com o envio dos dados para esse site, ou alguns problemas/incompatibilidades entre o software e esse site? É que frequentemente os dados deixam de ser enviados para o site, e ainda não consegui perceber qual o problema?



Já tive a minha estação a enviar dados com o Weatherlink e nunca tive quaisquer problemas, achei-o irrepreensível.


A tua net sofre algumas falhas ? 

Costumas utilizar o modo Rapid Fire ?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2009 às 01:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já tive a minha estação a enviar dados com o Weatherlink e nunca tive quaisquer problemas, achei-o irrepreensível.
> 
> 
> A tua net sofre algumas falhas ?
> ...



Sim, a net tem sofrido alguns problemas, mas mesmo quando está boa às vezes para o envio para o wunderground.

Sim, acho que utilizo o rapid fire.


----------



## Mago (31 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Boa Tarde

Estou a tentar colocar uma estação Meteorologica Oregon WMR200 Online no Wunderground. Já está Online mas os valores que esta a debitar estão irrealistas e nada a ver com o que mostra na consola. 

Ora vejam :

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA58

Já vi e voltei a ver tudo e não vejo o porque destes erros nos dados. Alguém pode ajudar?


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2009 às 15:59)

Mago disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Estou a tentar colocar uma estação Meteorologica Oregon WMR200 Online no Wunderground. Já está Online mas os valores que esta a debitar estão irrealistas e nada a ver com o que mostra na consola.
> 
> ...




À primeira vista parecem problemas das unidades, teres unidades como Cº ou F da temperatura definidas de diferente forma quer no software quer no WU, mas não consegui assim à primeira reproduzir o erro.

Qual é o sofware que usas para enviar os dados ? E no software os dados aparecem correctos, ou seja, iguais aos da consola ?


----------



## Mago (31 Mar 2009 às 16:51)

Vince disse:


> À primeira vista parecem problemas das unidades, teres unidades como Cº ou F da temperatura definidas de diferente forma quer no software quer no WU, mas não consegui assim à primeira reproduzir o erro.
> 
> Qual é o sofware que usas para enviar os dados ? E no software os dados aparecem correctos, ou seja, iguais aos da consola ?



O Virtual Whetaher Station, os dados que aparecem no software sao diferentes dos que aparecem na consola, estranho nao é?

Depois em segundos passam de 7ºC para 14ºC, um colega meu aconselhou a limpar o Datalogger da estação, nao sei bem onde isso se faz, nao estou habituado com as oregons. Alguem tem mais alguma dica? há horas que estou de volta disto e parece que não é hoje que consigo....


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

Mago disse:


> O Virtual Whetaher Station, os dados que aparecem no software sao diferentes dos que aparecem na consola, estranho nao é?
> 
> Depois em segundos passam de 7ºC para 14ºC, um colega meu aconselhou a limpar o Datalogger da estação, nao sei bem onde isso se faz, nao estou habituado com as oregons. Alguem tem mais alguma dica? há horas que estou de volta disto e parece que não é hoje que consigo....



Experimenta instalar um outro programa, mesmo um demo/trial, por exemplo o weather display (http://www.weather-display.com/)

Isto para ires por exclusão reduzindo as possíveis causas do problema. Neste momento já sabes que não é problema do WU visto que no próprio software dá os dados mal. Se noutro software diferente também der, pode dar-se o caso de ser problema da estação ao comunicar com o PC. Se pelo contrário, noutro software funcionar bem, pode então ser um problema do software VWS.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2009 às 14:53)

Eu também tive esse problema quando tinha a minha estação a debitar dados on-line e foi por isso que a retirei...


----------



## Mago (1 Abr 2009 às 18:36)

Pelo que parece é do data-logger da estação que acumula dados e depois dispara-os para o software.

Já funciona, mais uma online mas.... sem radion shield. De qualquer forma serve para as mínimas, o vento e a chuva.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA59

Obrigado pela ajuda ;-)


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2009 às 01:00)

Boas Noites!

Se quiser por uma estação online no _*wunderground*_ por exemplo, não há nenhum programa do tipo *Weather Display*, mas gratuito? Pois este penso que é apenas gratuito 30 dias (experimental).

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## jaca (28 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

boa noite 

Tenho uma estaçao de marca pce-fws 20 weather center e quero colocar os dados online alguem me pode ajudar 
Ja esprimentei varios solft e nao comsegui..

Ja agora se nao der aconcelhar uma estaçao que o faça de preço medio 

obrigado a todos  

abraço

bom ano 
  2010


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

jaca disse:


> boa noite
> 
> Tenho uma estaçao de marca pce-fws 20 weather center e quero colocar os dados online alguem me pode ajudar
> Ja esprimentei varios solft e nao comsegui..
> ...



Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que o Virtual Weather Station é compatível. 

Pode ser que o Cumulus também seja, mas acho que é menos provável.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que o Virtual Weather Station é compatível.
> 
> Pode ser que o Cumulus também seja, mas acho que é menos provável.



O Cumulus dá, pelo menos no wunderground.


----------



## jaca (30 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

Obrigado a todos !
Consegui por a trabalhar com o cumulus....

Fica aqui o link...

http://www.wunderground.com/weather...UGA70&day=30&year=2009&month=12&graphspan=day


Um bom ano novo


----------



## Lightning (2 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Boas

Já estive a pesquisar neste tópico e não encontrei nada parecido com o que eu vou perguntar a seguir. Venho-vos dar a boa notícia de que vou meter a minha estação no Meteoclimatic.

Depois da conta criada, com tudo configurado, com imagens da estação, e isso tudo, qual o passo seguinte para iniciar o envio de dados?


----------



## Lightning (4 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Lightning disse:


> Depois da conta criada, com tudo configurado, com imagens da estação, e isso tudo, qual o passo seguinte para iniciar o envio de dados?



Ninguém que me consiga ajudar?


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Lightning disse:


> Ninguém que me consiga ajudar?






Para dar de alta una nueva estación en Meteoclimatic debemos seguir dos pasos:


http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,712.0.html


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2010 às 14:49)

Kraliv disse:


> Para dar de alta una nueva estación en Meteoclimatic debemos seguir dos pasos:
> 
> 
> http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,712.0.html




Obrigado Kraliv.


----------



## joaodelai (16 Jan 2010 às 03:27)

Uma dúvida:

Da pra guardar por exemplo, 20 dias na memória da minha WMR200 numa frequencia de 5min, depois passar pro computador, e botar tudo no Weather Underground? Como se a estação tivesse ficado no Weather Underground ligada 24h esses 20 dias?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

joaodelai disse:


> Uma dúvida:
> 
> Da pra guardar por exemplo, 20 dias na memória da minha WMR200 numa frequencia de 5min, depois passar pro computador, e botar tudo no Weather Underground? Como se a estação tivesse ficado no Weather Underground ligada 24h esses 20 dias?



Não. Tudo o que está no Wunderground só aparece estando em permanente transmissão.


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

Viva!
Mais uma dúvida assola aqui o novato: já vi que para disponibilizar os dados nos sites de estações particulares será 'relativamente' fácil, desde que a estação o permita, que há software que estabelece a ligação entre os dados recolhidos e os sites em causa.
E no que diz respeito às páginas que alguns de vós construíram dedicadas às vossas estações?Presumo que para quem não percebe nada de _webdesign_ (?) não será tarefa fácil disponibilizar os dados (também) numa página dedicada, ou não será assim? Alguém pode esclarecer este aspecto?
Obrigado.
Cumps!


----------



## prof (29 Jan 2010 às 18:45)

​
Uma boa pergunta à qual também eu agradecia resposta.
A minha escola possui uma estação meteorológica e gostaríamos de colocá-los num site web próprio.

​


----------



## Lousano (29 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Mais uma dúvida assola aqui o novato: já vi que para disponibilizar os dados nos sites de estações particulares será 'relativamente' fácil, desde que a estação o permita, que há software que estabelece a ligação entre os dados recolhidos e os sites em causa.
> E no que diz respeito às páginas que alguns de vós construíram dedicadas às vossas estações?Presumo que para quem não percebe nada de _webdesign_ (?) não será tarefa fácil disponibilizar os dados (também) numa página dedicada, ou não será assim? Alguém pode esclarecer este aspecto?
> Obrigado.
> Cumps!





prof disse:


> ​
> Uma boa pergunta à qual também eu agradecia resposta.
> A minha escola possui uma estação meteorológica e gostaríamos de colocá-los num site web próprio.
> 
> ​



Não vos vou responder à vossa questão porque sou leigo nesse assunto, mas também deviam de dispor os dados das vossas estações no http://www.wunderground.com , já que é o local onde existe mais estações amadoras em território nacional e dessa forma a fácil consulta ou comparação de dados, não excluindo a existência de um "website" próprio.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Lousano disse:


> Não vos vou responder à vossa questão porque sou leigo nesse assunto, mas também deviam de dispor os dados das vossas estações no http://www.wunderground.com , já que é o local onde existe mais estações amadoras em território nacional e dessa forma a fácil consulta ou comparação de dados, não excluindo a existência de um "website" próprio.



Pegando na resposta do Lousano que nos dá o site do wunderground, digo que eu na minha pagina *meteocernache*, uso uma ferramenta que este site disponibiliza para podermos colocar nos sites, foi fácil, é só copiar o link e coloca-lo no nosso site.


----------



## prof (8 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

Boas

O meus problemas continuam, não consigo encontrar uma forma de disponibilizar os dados da estação online.

Tenho uma estação Campbell CR200series a receber dados pela aplicação LoggerNet e gostava de a colocar numa webpage.

Já fui ao WU e não encontro software que receba das estações Campbell.
Depois tentei software da própria Campbell mas mesmo assim não consigo um formato html que possa utilizar.

Agradecia ajuda.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

prof disse:


> Boas
> 
> O meus problemas continuam, não consigo encontrar uma forma de disponibilizar os dados da estação online.
> 
> ...




Não encontrei grande informação sobre essas estações. O ideal se calhar é abrir um tópico sobre o assunto no próprio fórum da Campbell:
http://turfweather.com/forum/

E talvez no fórum do Weather Display, que é o software que suporta mais estações: http://www.weather-watch.com/smf/index.php


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Imagino que o software a ser utilizado seja este:

http://www.campbellsci.com/loggernet

Eu fiz um script próprio para enviar dados da minha estação para o wunderground.

Como fazer:

http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_Upload_Protocol

Vou estudar o loggernet para saber se é possível fazer algo parecido.


----------



## prof (8 Fev 2010 às 20:31)

Obrigado *HotSpot*, todo o apoio é útil.

Se conseguir colocar as informações online farei referência à tua ajuda.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## rapl (12 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

sabem como colocar os dados no wunderground e no meteoclimatic para uma a crosse ws-2357?


----------



## joaodelai (21 Fev 2010 às 05:29)

Alguém sabe de um software FREE para disponibilizar dados on line a partir de uma Oregon WMR200?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

joaodelai disse:


> Alguém sabe de um software FREE para disponibilizar dados on line a partir de uma Oregon WMR200?



Penso que o Virtual Weather Station é compatível.


----------



## Kraliv (21 Fev 2010 às 13:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que o Virtual Weather Station é compatível.




..mas custa cerca de 50 dólares!

Ele quer FREE 


Tem por exemplo o Weather Station Data Logger

Software FREE, para estações Oregon WMR100, WMR200 e RMS300 

Vê aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorede/software-estacao-weather-station-data-logger-3691.html


----------



## joaodelai (22 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

Kraliv disse:


> ..mas custa cerca de 50 dólares!
> 
> Ele quer FREE
> 
> ...



Obrigado rapazes, ja me dei bem com o Weather display, _...editado HotSpot_
Hoje mesmo a noite já estarei disponibilizando dados online direto da minha WMR200. Espero que deem uma olhadinha nela lá por julho, quando vem a acontecer algo de interessante nesse chão 

Abraços! Mais tarde posto umas fotos!


----------



## joaodelai (24 Fev 2010 às 02:05)

Estou com problemas pra colocar os dados on line através do Weather Display  Configuro tudo no programa, coloco o ID da estação, a frequencia de atualização e nada, não atualiza no Wunder   

Alguém sabe oque sucede?


----------



## joaodelai (24 Fev 2010 às 20:41)

joaodelai disse:


> Estou com problemas pra colocar os dados on line através do Weather Display  Configuro tudo no programa, coloco o ID da estação, a frequencia de atualização e nada, não atualiza no Wunder
> 
> Alguém sabe oque sucede?



HEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

joaodelai disse:


> HEEEEEEEEELP



Podes pôr um printscreen de como tens os campos preenchidos ?


----------



## joaodelai (24 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Podes pôr um printscreen de como tens os campos preenchidos ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

Tens dados online até há 30 minutos atrás.

Já tinhas conseguido concluir os uploads ?


----------



## joaodelai (24 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tens dados online até há 30 minutos atrás.
> 
> Já tinhas conseguido concluir os uploads ?



Com outro programa sim, mas é demasiado ruim, não gostei dele, perdia dados, e não registrava o vento com fiabilidade, o que estou fazendo de errado no Weather Display?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

joaodelai disse:


> Com outro programa sim, mas é demasiado ruim, não gostei dele, perdia dados, e não registrava o vento com fiabilidade, o que estou fazendo de errado no Weather Display?



O ID parece bem colocado, normalmente é aí que está o erro, já voltaste a tentar a password ?

Alguma caixa para activar a transmissão que esteja desactivada noutra janela do programa ?


----------



## joaodelai (24 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Aonde poderia? 

Tentei colocar também no PWS e não deu...


----------



## joaodelai (26 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

Ok, consegui por os dados on line no Wunderground através do VWS V14.01, tudo bem até então, o vento atualiza na base, que atualiza diretamente no software que atualiza diretamente no Wunder, porém, no dattalogger do Wunderground não é registrada a rajada máxima verdadeira, mesmo que o valor tenha sido exibido em seu catavento... No console e no software se registram, alguém sabe como fazer o Weather Underground registrar a rajada máxima?


----------



## joaodelai (26 Fev 2010 às 04:06)

joaodelai disse:


> Ok, consegui por os dados on line no Wunderground através do VWS V14.01, tudo bem até então, o vento atualiza na base, que atualiza diretamente no software que atualiza diretamente no Wunder, porém, no dattalogger do Wunderground não é registrada a rajada máxima verdadeira, mesmo que o valor tenha sido exibido em seu catavento... No console e no software se registram, alguém sabe como fazer o Weather Underground registrar a rajada máxima?


Resolvido.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (27 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Olá pessoal. Tenho um termo-higrômetro TFA Climalogger (apenas temperatura e umidade), veio com datalogger e gostaria de saber se há alguma forma de disponibilizar os dados online.
Observação: Para passar os dados para o computador, é manual, não automático.

Desde já agradeço.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Olá pessoal. Tenho um termo-higrômetro TFA Climalogger (apenas temperatura e umidade), veio com datalogger e gostaria de saber se há alguma forma de disponibilizar os dados online.
> Observação: Para passar os dados para o computador, é manual, não automático.
> 
> Desde já agradeço.



Alguém me ajuda!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Olá pessoal. Tenho um termo-higrômetro TFA Climalogger (apenas temperatura e umidade), veio com datalogger e gostaria de saber se há alguma forma de disponibilizar os dados online.
> Observação: Para passar os dados para o computador, é manual, não automático.
> 
> Desde já agradeço.



Não entendo é o facto de ter datalogger e acabares por ter de passar os dados manualmente para o computador.

Se os passares manualmente, os dados não aparecem em tempo real nas páginas de partilha de dados meteorológicos da mesma forma que os das estações automáticas.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não entendo é o facto de ter datalogger e acabares por ter de passar os dados manualmente para o computador.
> 
> Se os passares manualmente, os dados não aparecem em tempo real nas páginas de partilha de dados meteorológicos da mesma forma que os das estações automáticas.



Bom, eu não expliquei direito, desculpe.
Na verdade não é manual que é a palavra correta. Eu preciso abrir o programa que veio com ele (apenas para guardar os dados) e clico num botão para importar os dados.

Eu queria um programa que fizesse isso automaticamente e passá-los para a internet.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Bom, eu não expliquei direito, desculpe.
> Na verdade não é manual que é a palavra correta. Eu preciso abrir o programa que veio com ele (apenas para guardar os dados) e clico num botão para importar os dados.
> 
> Eu queria um programa que fizesse isso automaticamente e passá-los para a internet.



Precisas de estar constantemente a clicar para fazer o envio ?

Não há forma de ele reenviar a cada minuto ou algum mecanismo semelhante ?

Se assim fosse, só tentando arranjar um programa compatível que faça esse trabalho sozinho.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Precisas de estar constantemente a clicar para fazer o envio ?
> 
> Não há forma de ele reenviar a cada minuto ou algum mecanismo semelhante ?
> 
> Se assim fosse, só tentando arranjar um programa compatível que faça esse trabalho sozinho.



Sempre que eu passo os dados para o computador (geralmente todos os dias as 10h da manhã) eu tenho que clicar.
Baixei dois programas gratuitos. Um deles tem nas opções "Upload Data Every 5/10/etc. minutes"

Pelo que entendi, se eu tiver uma conta no Wunderground, ele faz esse serviço automaticamente, pois quando fui baixa-lo (o programa se chama Weather Station Data Logger) não havia especificado quais os modelos de estações compatíveis.

Agora eu queria saber também como faço para cadastrar a estação no Wunderground, porque pede o ID da estação e o Password.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Sempre que eu passo os dados para o computador (geralmente todos os dias as 10h da manhã) eu tenho que clicar.
> Baixei dois programas gratuitos. Um deles tem nas opções "Upload Data Every 5/10/etc. minutes"
> 
> Pelo que entendi, se eu tiver uma conta no Wunderground, ele faz esse serviço automaticamente, pois quando fui baixa-lo (o programa se chama Weather Station Data Logger) não havia especificado quais os modelos de estações compatíveis.
> ...



Então trata-se apenas de efectuares registo no Wunderground, clicando na opção «criar uma conta», no topo da página. Seguir os passos e o ID e a password são facultados na fase final. Depois esse ID e essa password serão colocados no programa que enviará os dados e no link que ficará criado para alojar os dados da estação, eles serão enviados para a página respectiva, sendo visualizado na internet, em tempo real.

Activa a opção de enviar dados automaticamente de minuto a minuto, se conseguires. Não conheço esse teu software. O ideal é enviar no menor intervalo de tempo possível para perder o mínimo de dados entre envios.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Então trata-se apenas de efectuares registo no Wunderground, clicando na opção «criar uma conta», no topo da página. Seguir os passos e o ID e a password são facultados na fase final. Depois esse ID e essa password serão colocados no programa que enviará os dados e no link que ficará criado para alojar os dados da estação, eles serão enviados para a página respectiva, sendo visualizado na internet, em tempo real.
> 
> Activa a opção de enviar dados automaticamente de minuto a minuto, se conseguires. Não conheço esse teu software. O ideal é enviar no menor intervalo de tempo possível para perder o mínimo de dados entre envios.



Daniel, se você ver uma foto da estação, será que você sabe se tem como ou não?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Daniel, se você ver uma foto da estação, será que você sabe se tem como ou não?



O que é preciso ver é um printscreen do software, eu mesmo não o conheço nem tenho qualquer conhecimento acerca dele.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O que é preciso ver é um printscreen do software, eu mesmo não o conheço nem tenho qualquer conhecimento acerca dele.



A imagem do software é essa:






Vale lembrar que ele não faz qualquer tipo de conexão com a internet. Ele serve apenas para fazer o download dos dados e passá-los para um arquivo.
A minha intenção é interagir o arquivo gerado pelo programa com um software que passe os dados online.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> A imagem do software é essa:
> 
> Vale lembrar que ele não faz qualquer tipo de conexão com a internet. Ele serve apenas para fazer o download dos dados e passá-los para um arquivo.
> A minha intenção é interagir o arquivo gerado pelo programa com um software que passe os dados online.



E não dá para usar outro software que não esse com essa estação ?


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E não dá para usar outro software que não esse com essa estação ?



Eu nem sei mexer direiro com essas coisas...porque o que eu quero é deixar que a estação passe automaticamente os dados para o pc, mas pelo jeito não tem como .
Se alguém achar uma forma, me avise.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> Eu nem sei mexer direiro com essas coisas...porque o que eu quero é deixar que a estação passe automaticamente os dados para o pc, mas pelo jeito não tem como .
> Se alguém achar uma forma, me avise.



A maior parte das estações, independentemente dos dataloggers, costumam ser compatíveis com o Weather Display, Cumulus, Virtual Weather Station... Tenta um deles, nem que seja um trial, para tentares fazer a conexão da estação. Se for compatível, problema resolvido.


----------



## Vini Lucyrio (28 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A maior parte das estações, independentemente dos dataloggers, costumam ser compatíveis com o Weather Display, Cumulus, Virtual Weather Station... Tenta um deles, nem que seja um trial, para tentares fazer a conexão da estação. Se for compatível, problema resolvido.



E como eu faço para o programa receber os dados da estação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2010 às 00:25)

Vini Lucyrio disse:


> E como eu faço para o programa receber os dados da estação?



Mas isso é simples, nas configurações coloca-se a estação a ser utilizada e conecta-se ao PC através da porta USB com o cabo RS232. Automaticamente a partir daí a estação é detectada, se tudo estiver configurado correctamente, isto se o programa for compatível com a estação e vice-versa.


----------



## joaodelai (10 Abr 2010 às 04:18)

Gente, me respondam uma coisa... Para mandar os dados pro Wunderground com minha WMR200 sem um computador preciso de um NSLU2 + Meteohub, certo? Porém posso substituir o NSLU2 por qualquer outra unidade de armazenamento (HD) USB 2.0 com rede Ethernet doméstica e instalar o Meteohub nele? Aqui no Brasil não se acha o NSLU2 a venda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2010 às 08:56)

joaodelai disse:


> Gente, me respondam uma coisa... Para mandar os dados pro Wunderground com minha WMR200 sem um computador preciso de um NSLU2 + Meteohub, certo? Porém posso substituir o NSLU2 por qualquer outra unidade de armazenamento (HD) USB 2.0 com rede Ethernet doméstica e instalar o Meteohub nele? Aqui no Brasil não se acha o NSLU2 a venda



Correcto.


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Abr 2010 às 11:09)

joaodelai disse:


> Gente, me respondam uma coisa... Para mandar os dados pro Wunderground com minha WMR200 sem um computador preciso de um NSLU2 + Meteohub, certo? Porém posso substituir o NSLU2 por qualquer outra unidade de armazenamento (HD) USB 2.0 com rede Ethernet doméstica e instalar o Meteohub nele? Aqui no Brasil não se acha o NSLU2 a venda



Já agora, conhecem alguma alternativa ao NSLU2 compatível com o meteohub, para além das que estão na página do próprio meteohub?


----------



## zejorge (29 Abr 2010 às 17:33)

Boa tarde amigos

É tremendamente feliz, que este "kota" (com espirito jovem), vos anuncia a criação de mais um site de informação meteorológica alojado em  *www.meteoconstancia.info *.
Espero que gostem, tanto como eu, e não quero deixar de agradecer públicamente ao Luis Salvador, todo o trabalho que teve na sua construção, numa demonstração cabal de competência e gosto desinteressados.
Creiam que com a experiência que já tenho da vida, fiquei admirado com a disponibilidade demonstrada pelo Luis, em me ajudar na realização de um sonho meu.
*Obrigado por tudo, Luis  * !!!!!!

Aguardo os vossos comentários


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2010 às 23:19)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde amigos
> 
> É tremendamente feliz, que este "kota" (com espirito jovem), vos anuncia a criação de mais um site de informação meteorológica alojado em  *www.meteoconstancia.info *.
> Espero que gostem, tanto como eu, e não quero deixar de agradecer públicamente ao Luis Salvador, todo o trabalho que teve na sua construção, numa demonstração cabal de competência e gosto desinteressados.
> ...



Parabéns por essa excelente evolução.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2010 às 00:20)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde amigos
> 
> É tremendamente feliz, que este "kota" (com espirito jovem), vos anuncia a criação de mais um site de informação meteorológica alojado em  *www.meteoconstancia.info *.
> Espero que gostem, tanto como eu, e não quero deixar de agradecer públicamente ao Luis Salvador, todo o trabalho que teve na sua construção, numa demonstração cabal de competência e gosto desinteressados.
> ...




Parabéns !! 

Afinal a Oregon funciona 


Sobre a página em si..acho aqueles nºs verdes dos dados em tempo real  um pouco ilegíveis 

E os gráficos e os respectivos nomes também padecem do mesmo mal.


Quanto ao resto, é ir compondo aos poucos o site 



.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Mai 2010 às 18:53)

Agora é a minha vez de pedir ajuda gente, o que se passa é isto:

Passei a utilizar o software Weather Display para enviar os dados da estação para a internet. Só que estou a ter problemas a configurar para o Meteo Climatic. Basicamente configurei tudo excepto o último passo deste link: http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3374.0.html



> Con esto el programa ya generará automáticamente la plantilla. Una utilidad que tienes que descargar y tener en marcha junto con el programa de la estación se encargará de ello, instrucciones y descarga http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/meteoclimatic_exe_es.html



Isto é que não percebo. Sim faço o download do programa, e depois? Todos os outros passos de configuração do Weather Display para Meteo Climatic estão feitos.


----------



## Breitling (4 Mai 2010 às 08:16)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Isto é que não percebo. Sim faço o download do programa, e depois? Todos os outros passos de configuração do Weather Display para Meteo Climatic estão feitos.



Executa esse programa para instalar uma utilidade que envia teu plantel wx9.html (como se diz "plantilla" em português?) diretamente aos servidores de Meteoclimatic. Assim não necessita subi-la por FTP a teu site. Isso é tudo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Mai 2010 às 13:25)

Breitling disse:


> Executa esse programa para instalar uma utilidade que envia teu plantel wx9.html (como se diz "plantilla" em português?) diretamente aos servidores de Meteoclimatic. Assim não necessita subi-la por FTP a teu site. Isso é tudo.



Obrigado. Entretanto descobri o porquê de não conseguir atinar com essa parte. O problema vem de trás, neste link: http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3374.0.html



> En la nueva ventana, ir a la pestaña "Setup page #2"
> El interruptor "Override" debe estar en color verde "ON", si no, activarlo.
> Ir al desplegable "File#26 Wxlocalxx.html i poner el valor "9"



Por defeito aparece WXLocal 4. Coloco o valor 9, configuro tudo bem, salvo, e fecho. Mas depois se voltar a fazer o mesmo processo, volta a aparecer WXLocal 4, em vez do valor 9 que tinha posto. O que faz com que o software Meteo Climatic não encontre a tal plantilla. E agora?


----------



## Breitling (4 Mai 2010 às 16:09)

Duas coisas importantes:

http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3374.msg47102.html#msg47102


> En la misma línea File#26 hacer clic sobre "Set" con lo que se abrirá la siguiente pantalla de configuración.
> Ir a "Show file create times" y configurar la periodicidad de creación del archivo. Habitualmente se pone cada 15 minutos (Update every 15 mins) aunque se puede poner un intervalo diferente. *IMPORTANTE: pulsa "Save Now" ahora*.
> Después ir a "Show file upload times" y poner la misma periodicidad que anteriormente. *IMPORTANTE: volver a pulsar "Save Now" ahora*.
> Poner el interruptor "Use these settings" en "On" (verde) y pulsar sobre OK para guardar



E isto outro:

http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,5441.msg65512.html#msg65512


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mai 2010 às 17:40)

Penso que agora está tudo nos conformes:







Só que entretanto:



> Barómetro fuera de rango
> La estación envía datos de presión inferiores o superiores a los límites permitidos aceptables. Comprobar que estos sean razonables:
> - cambiar la unidad de inHg a hPa
> - la presión actual está entre los límites máximos y mínimos del día
> ¿Cómo solucionar el problema?



Recordo que o software é o weather display e a estação uma Lacrosse WS2357


----------



## Breitling (5 Mai 2010 às 19:11)

PedroAlfonso, agora está todo bem, já aparece na lista de estações de Portugal Sul, Setúbal. Quando passe o período de comprovação (três ou quatro dias) aparecerá no mapa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mai 2010 às 19:50)

Breitling disse:


> PedroAlfonso, agora está todo bem, já aparece na lista de estações de Portugal Sul, Setúbal. Quando passe o período de comprovação (três ou quatro dias) aparecerá no mapa.



Certo. Entretanto eu e o Vince andámos de volta do problema e conseguimos chegar à solução do problema, por isso, muito obrigado aos dois.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Mai 2010 às 22:27)

Boas. Breitling se puderes esclarece-me aqui uma dúvida: Cerca de uma semana após a colocação no Meteoclimatic, até que ponto o facto de haverem incorrecções nos dados relativos ao vento (problema comum a vários modelos da marca LaCrosse), está a impossibilitar a colocação da minha estação no mapa do sul de Portugal?


----------



## Breitling (14 Mai 2010 às 07:45)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas. Breitling se puderes esclarece-me aqui uma dúvida: Cerca de uma semana após a colocação no Meteoclimatic, até que ponto o facto de haverem incorrecções nos dados relativos ao vento (problema comum a vários modelos da marca LaCrosse), está a impossibilitar a colocação da minha estação no mapa do sul de Portugal?



Não, teu problema são as coordenadas da estação: 38º 40' 19'' N   009º 9' 42'' *E* . Você deve estar em algum lugar distante do Mediterrâneo


----------



## rotoport (21 Mai 2010 às 12:09)

Ola.

Podem-me ajudar numa simples questão... 

Onde posso encontrar, dados sobre o Indice Pluviométrico (anual, em mm/ano ou l/m2/ano) para as diferentes cidades do páis, ou regiões.

Obrigado pela atenção e desculpem a minha ignorancia, sou um leigo neste assunto.

Obrigado uma vez mais.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2010 às 16:41)

Após a compra da minha estação e agora que já sei manusear melhor com tudo isto, qual o sitio que me aconselham a partilhar os dados online?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Ago 2010 às 17:58)

Olá!

Gostava de re-colocar a minha estação a debitar dados na net mas deparo-me com um problema, antes tinha Windows XP e a estação comunicava perfeitamente com o PC através do seu software, agora tenho Windows7 e não reconhece! 

Alguem conhece algum modo de dar a volta a esta situação?
Cumps.


----------



## lsalvador (7 Ago 2010 às 18:04)

Qual o software que usas e qual é a estação ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Ago 2010 às 18:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Qual o software que usas e qual é a estação ?



Antes de mais obrigado por responder!

Estação: LaCrosse WS 3600






Software: HeavyWeather Pro

Exemplo de imagem:






Ela já esteve on line em Sintra, desta feita gostaria de a voltar a colocar mas em Trás os Montes, no entanto não estou a conseguir.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Ago 2010 às 11:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado por responder!
> 
> Estação: LaCrosse WS 3600
> 
> ...



Mas so com isto não me pareça que te safes, acho que o heavy weather não envia dados, usa em conjunto o cumulos, é gratuito e envia dados para a net e ja tem templates prontos a funcionar com os dados que tem.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Ago 2010 às 17:44)

Creio que para esse modelo podes usar gratuitamente:

Heavyweather Publisher V.1 PC Software

-The Publisher is the essential tool for emailing and uploading the latest weather data from the weather station to your FTP Server.

How does the Publisher work? 
-The Publisher is used to publish weather information over the Internet 

-Created weather images can be emailed to a list of recipients 

-The latest weather images can be used at user defined intervals for uploading to an FTP server


DOWNLOAD


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2010 às 20:40)

lsalvador disse:


> Mas so com isto não me pareça que te safes, acho que o heavy weather não envia dados, usa em conjunto o cumulos, é gratuito e envia dados para a net e ja tem templates prontos a funcionar com os dados que tem.



Eu sei que não envia dados, o software de publicação que usei era o Virtual Weather Station, mas era o software original que disponibilizava os dados! E este agora não é reconhecido pelo Windows7!


----------



## lsalvador (9 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu sei que não envia dados, o software de publicação que usei era o Virtual Weather Station, mas era o software original que disponibilizava os dados! E este agora não é reconhecido pelo Windows7!



Usa o Cumulos, funciona no 7.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2010 às 17:34)

A transmissão dos dados para o Weather Wunderground, devem ser transmitidos de quanto em quanto tempo ?

10 em 10 minutos ?


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> A transmissão dos dados para o Weather Wunderground, devem ser transmitidos de quanto em quanto tempo ?
> 
> 10 em 10 minutos ?



Penso que sim. É o eles chamam de "rapid fire"


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2010 às 11:16)

Mário, escolhes o modo de envio de dados como entenderes. 1,2,5,10,30,60 minutos, como entenderes.

Rbsmr, o Rapid Fire é outra coisa. O Software pode enviar os dados por exemplo a cada 5 minutos mas entre esses períodos de 5 min., os dados vão sendo actualizados com as condições actuais a cada 2,5 seg. Isto é que é o Rapid Fire.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 18:37)

Verifica-se já uns dias mais uma estação amadora a debitar dados no Weather Wunderground, e com base aqui nesta zona, em Ansião.

Alguém sabe que é o proprietário?

A mesma não me parece estar a relatar dados fidedignos e é uma pena.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 18:48)

Com uma conta no WU pode contactar o proprietário na página de resumo da estação.
Acho que já vi a estação: 2007 hPa?


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 18:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Com uma conta no WU pode contactar o proprietário na página de resumo da estação.
> Acho que já vi a estação: 2007 hPa?



Não é apenas esse problema.

Isso até poderá ser derivado ao software.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Out 2010 às 23:11)

Boas,
Tenho uma PCE, Cumulus 1.9.0, já me registei no Weather Underground para por os dados online, mas não sei onde é...ou perdi-me em algum lado!!!!??
Ajuda..


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2010 às 23:49)

Não há uma opção qualquer no programa para o Wunderground? Penso que não precisa de conta para registar a estação, apenas escolhe um ID e palavra-passe de gestão.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 00:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não há uma opção qualquer no programa para o Wunderground? Penso que não precisa de conta para registar a estação, apenas escolhe um ID e palavra-passe de gestão.


Já descobri onde se regista e já tenho ID... mas não lê pois deve faltar a URL para ir ao Cumulus (data not available)....penso eu de que


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2010 às 00:48)

filipe cunha disse:


> Já descobri onde se regista e já tenho ID... mas não lê pois deve faltar a URL para ir ao Cumulus (data not available)....penso eu de que



E já configuraste o ID no Cumulus ?



> In Cumulus, select menu item Configuration / Internet.
> Weather Underground Settings
> 
> Enabled - Tick this to allow Cumulus to upload data to Weather Underground at the interval specified in 'Interval' below.
> ...


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 01:10)

Vince disse:


> E já configuraste o ID no Cumulus ?



Obrigado... Já está

Mas fiquei com duas!!!!!
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Out 2010 às 12:46)

filipe cunha disse:


> Obrigado... Já está
> 
> Mas fiquei com duas!!!!!
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVIANADO4



Bastou um mail para eles e rapidamente me eliminaram uma delas...

Já agora como faço para apenas actualizar os dados online por exemplo de minuto a minuto, é que actualiza a +- 5segundos, e tenho no cumulus a 5 minutos?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

*Como registar estação meteorológica no Underground?*

Tenho uma conta no Underground e gostava de registar a minha estação lá como alguns de voçês.

Como faço?...é preciso gastar dinheiro?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

*Re: Disponibilizar dados online*



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Tenho uma conta no Underground e gostava de registar a minha estação lá como alguns de voçês.
> 
> Como faço?...é preciso gastar dinheiro?





A estação tem que dar para ligar ao PC. Primeiro tens que arranjar um programa que dê para fazer upload para o WU e depois configurar.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Aconselho a todo o pessoal que tenha dados minimamente fiáveis que armazene os seus dados em excel e imprima, pois assim evita que se percam, mesmo com _crashes_ do sistema ou enlouquecimento do mesmo. Nada como ter as coisas nas mãos e imprimidas


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aconselho a todo o pessoal que tenha dados minimamente fiáveis que armazene os seus dados em excel e imprima, pois assim evita que se percam, mesmo com _crashes_ do sistema ou enlouquecimento do mesmo. Nada como ter as coisas nas mãos e imprimidas



Uma conta de e-mail também faz de bom arquivo e seguro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aconselho a todo o pessoal que tenha dados minimamente fiáveis que armazene os seus dados em excel e imprima, pois assim evita que se percam, mesmo com _crashes_ do sistema ou enlouquecimento do mesmo. Nada como ter as coisas nas mãos e imprimidas



Boa. 

Assim que tiver anos completos, assim o farei. No ano passado tive alguns «buracos» devido a crashes do PC. Desde que dediquei um computador para cada estação isso acabou.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Abr 2011 às 22:27)

Cumulus 1.9.1

Acabei de fazer o upgrade...alem das alterações esteticas, notei que com a versão anterior, só mandava dados para a net "online" se tivesse cumulus e net ligados e claro o PC.
Agora com o PC e net desligados, a consola regista dados a cada 30 minutos, ao ligar PC e net, são transferidos todos os dados da consola em falta desde a ultima ligação


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Cumulus 1.9.1
> 
> Acabei de fazer o upgrade...alem das alterações esteticas, notei que com a versão anterior, só mandava dados para a net "online" se tivesse cumulus e net ligados e claro o PC.
> Agora com o PC e net desligados, a consola regista dados a cada 30 minutos, ao ligar PC e net, são transferidos todos os dados da consola em falta desde a ultima ligação


Esses dados também são transferidos para o WU?  COmo se tivesse estado ligado de noite?

Edit: Pelo que vejo sim! Excelente!


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esses dados também são transferidos para o WU?  COmo se tivesse estado ligado de noite?
> 
> Edit: Pelo que vejo sim! Excelente!



Pois parece que sim, actualizei às 6H56 para a Versão 1.9.1, ainda esteve ligado até às 7h57, depois disso desliguei net e PC e agora  (20h54) actualizou os dados em falta...inclusive historico e graficos


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2011 às 23:23)

Isso é bom, especialmente porque acho que brevemente vou ter uma Oregon completa e não vou poder ter o PC ligado 24h/dia.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Abr 2011 às 07:27)

Hoje ao ligar de manhã,não transferiu, o que se passou ontem e o que se passou hoje de diferente
Algum bug do cumulus, ou oferta de instalação


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2011 às 12:31)

Estranho, porque é parte da lista de funcionalidades.



> Changes from 1.9.0:
> 
> Added ‘apparent temperature’ and web tag <#apptemp>
> Added humidity high and low, and corresponding web tags
> *Wunderground uploads ‘catch up’ from logger data*


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Abr 2011 às 20:07)

Bem acho que a táctica é ligar 1º a net e só depois o cumulus


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Abr 2011 às 07:51)

Confirma-se a tactica:
1º Ligar PC e net,
2º Abrir programa Cumulus
E são descarregados para o Wonderground os dados anteriores em falta (a cada 30 minutos)


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> Confirma-se a tactica:
> 1º Ligar PC e net,
> 2º Abrir programa Cumulus
> E são descarregados para o Wonderground os dados anteriores em falta (a cada 30 minutos)



A cada 30 minutos depende do período que a estação guarda os dados não? Se for de 15 em 15 minutos, transfere esses 15 minutos todos da estação?


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Abr 2011 às 17:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> A cada 30 minutos depende do período que a estação guarda os dados não? Se for de 15 em 15 minutos, transfere esses 15 minutos todos da estação?




Sim, a PCE é a cada 30 minutos, pré definida


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 16:49)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*

Já inseri os dados da minha estação no meteolcimac, o que faço seguir?
como funciona mesmo o projecto?
ajuda precisa-se!


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2011 às 17:00)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já inseri os dados da minha estação no meteolcimac, o que faço seguir?
> como funciona mesmo o projecto?
> ajuda precisa-se!



O Meteoclimatic é uma rede de dados apenas para estações meteorológicas automáticas online, ou seja, para estações ligadas à Net por computador ou outro dispositivo e que disponibilizam publicamente os dados em intervalos regulares de forma automática.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 17:01)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*

mas eu registei a minha estação manual


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2011 às 17:40)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas eu registei a minha estação manual



Mas como queres transmitir dados pro site se a estação não é automática ?


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2011 às 17:44)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*

Todas as regras do meteoclimatic estão aqui:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/index/pg.1.137.78.html

Efectivamente o meteoclimatic é uma rede de estações automáticas, sendo necessário o software adequado para a transmissão de dados. Àparte isso existe todo o restante conjunto de regras que estão explicadas em vários locais (nomeadamente o fórum do site).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jul 2011 às 18:30)

obrigado pelas informações


----------



## stormiday (22 Set 2011 às 21:40)

Boa noite ppl.
Tenho uma PCE FWS 20 com o cumulus a trabalhar e tenho-a online no wunderground mas queria "activar" aquela página que se pode configurar em Configurations e Internet settings e criamos uma página olñline num servidor ftp. A minha pergunta é algém me pode ensinar a fazer isto? Alguém tem uns screenshots ou qualquer coisa que ajude a configurar o cumulus em condições?
Estou quase a desesperar, já tentei de tudo

Agradeço a vossa ajuda.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2011 às 22:03)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite ppl.
> Tenho uma PCE FWS 20 com o cumulus a trabalhar e tenho-a online no wunderground mas queria "activar" aquela página que se pode configurar em Configurations e Internet settings e criamos uma página olñline num servidor ftp. A minha pergunta é algém me pode ensinar a fazer isto? Alguém tem uns screenshots ou qualquer coisa que ajude a configurar o cumulus em condições?
> Estou quase a desesperar, já tentei de tudo
> 
> Agradeço a vossa ajuda.



Tambem gostava de saber para que serve essa parte
Pensei que fosse para webcam, mas desenrasquei-me por outro lado e está a bulir


----------



## stormiday (22 Set 2011 às 22:09)

filipe cunha disse:


> Tambem gostava de saber para que serve essa parte
> Pensei que fosse para webcam, mas desenrasquei-me por outro lado e está a bulir



O que eu queria era algo deste género do nosso colega do Meteoelvas http://www.meteoelvas.com/index_cu.htm


----------



## ijv (23 Set 2011 às 09:25)

stormiday disse:


> O que eu queria era algo deste género do nosso colega do Meteoelvas http://www.meteoelvas.com/index_cu.htm


 se ainda nao estiveres a tua situação resolvida manda-me pm que ajudo com todo o gosto


----------



## stormiday (27 Set 2011 às 21:17)

Boa noite a todos.

Quero agradecer publicamente aqui no fórum toda a disponibilidade, todo o apoio e dedicação dos membros mas muito em especial do amigo Inácio Vieira (IJV) do projecto MeteoCasas e do amigo Manuel (não sei o nick) do projecto MeteoElvas que me ajudaram a "erguer" as páginas relativas à estação que actualmente tenho online.

Muito obrigado e bem hajam

Ricardo Inácio (stormiday)


----------



## ijv (27 Set 2011 às 23:10)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Quero agradecer publicamente aqui no fórum toda a disponibilidade, todo o apoio e dedicação dos membros mas muito em especial do amigo Inácio Vieira (IJV) do projecto MeteoCasas e do amigo Manuel (não sei o nick) do projecto MeteoElvas que me ajudaram a "erguer" as páginas relativas à estação que actualmente tenho online.
> 
> ...



Ainda bem. Estamos aqui para nos ajudarmos uns ao outros, fico muito contente por ter aqui o meu nome  e como já disse anteriormente, estou sempre as ordens para ajudar no que puder e souber.


----------



## actioman (28 Set 2011 às 00:22)

Opá não era para agradeceres e muito menos em publico! 

Abraço e tal como disse o nosso comum amigo ijv, se não houver esta entreajuda, de que serve a vida em si mesma ou um fórum deste nível? 

Obrigado a ti por me permitires ter ajudado em algo.


----------



## ijv (28 Set 2011 às 09:54)

Como ja foi dito eu estou aqui sempre as ordens para quem precisar, e ja agora se me permites actioman , foi graças a ti que tenho o meu sit, sem a tua ajuda não o tinha conseguido por online.
Aproveito aqui actioman para dares uma vista de olhos, pois pareces meio distante do forum por estas alturas.

Neste momento ja esta muitas alteraçoes, pois quase todos os dias ando a invetar coisas para la por


----------



## stormiday (28 Set 2011 às 09:59)

actioman disse:


> Opá não era para agradeceres e muito menos em publico!
> 
> Abraço e tal como disse o nosso comum amigo ijv, se não houver esta entreajuda, de que serve a vida em si mesma ou um fórum deste nível?
> 
> Obrigado a ti por me permitires ter ajudado em algo.



Era preciso pois!! Temos de reconhecer quem, na verdade, deve ser reconhecido e seria ingrato da minha parte não o fazer.

Abraço.


----------



## actioman (28 Set 2011 às 18:21)

ijv disse:


> Como ja foi dito eu estou aqui sempre as ordens para quem precisar, e ja agora se me permites actioman , foi graças a ti que tenho o meu sit, sem a tua ajuda não o tinha conseguido por online.
> Aproveito aqui actioman para dares uma vista de olhos, pois pareces meio distante do forum por estas alturas.
> 
> Neste momento ja esta muitas alteraçoes, pois quase todos os dias ando a invetar coisas para la por





stormiday disse:


> Era preciso pois!! Temos de reconhecer quem, na verdade, deve ser reconhecido e seria ingrato da minha parte não o fazer.
> 
> Abraço.



Eu é que agradeço a ambos, também me ajudaram em várias coisas, como o ter de pesquisar e poder assim responder melhor às vossas questões. Um bom exemplo tem sido o ijv que já me deu várias dicas sobre páginas na net! 

Quanto ao facto do "parecer meio distante", tem a ver com o trabalho que muitos de nós temos e que por vezes é mais exigente.

Abraço e fim de off-topic!


----------



## stormiday (3 Out 2011 às 01:06)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Quero agradecer publicamente aqui no fórum toda a disponibilidade, todo o apoio e dedicação dos membros mas muito em especial do amigo Inácio Vieira (IJV) do projecto MeteoCasas e do amigo Manuel (não sei o nick) do projecto MeteoElvas que me ajudaram a "erguer" as páginas relativas à estação que actualmente tenho online.
> 
> ...



Boa noite.

Mais uma vez tenho de vir a público dar o devido reconhecimento a quem o tem. O nosso colega Inácio Vieira (IJV) teve a amabilidade de estragar o seu fim de semana para configurar o meu site e esteve e está sempre disponível para o que der e vier... isto é louvável.
Deixo-te aqui um grande muito obrigado amigo.

Na parte dos agradecimentos do meu site também não me esquecí


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Cumulus 1.9.2 já disponivel e instalado, o que há de novo?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2011 às 00:30)

Eu tenho andado a testar o 1.9.2 desde os betas, parece mais fluido e tem mais uma função ou duas novas, e muitos "bugfixes". Dá para criares um report da mensal ou anual tipo NOAA com média de temp. e precipitação e diz a anomalia nesse report também. Está no menu View, mas primeiro tens que ir a Configuration e NOAA Setup.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2011 às 08:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu tenho andado a testar o 1.9.2 desde os betas, parece mais fluido e tem mais uma função ou duas novas, e muitos "bugfixes". Dá para criares um report da mensal ou anual tipo NOAA com média de temp. e precipitação e diz a anomalia nesse report também. Está no menu View, mas primeiro tens que ir a Configuration e NOAA Setup.



Boas
Tambem já vi, tambem tem novas funções no rain, que na versão 1.9.1 estavam um pouco confusas


----------



## geoair.pt (26 Out 2011 às 21:30)

stormiday disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Quero agradecer publicamente aqui no fórum toda a disponibilidade, todo o apoio e dedicação dos membros mas muito em especial do amigo Inácio Vieira (IJV) do projecto MeteoCasas e do amigo Manuel (não sei o nick) do projecto MeteoElvas que me ajudaram a "erguer" as páginas relativas à estação que actualmente tenho online.
> 
> ...



O site está alojado nalgum serviço ou é um servidor doméstico?
Pergunto por que tqueria testar o cumulus e não sei que serviço escolher...
Cumps.


----------



## daniel1981 (26 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Boas. Desde ontem e hoje que ando a tentar meter os dados da minha estação online e a coisa n está fácil. Tentei o Virtual Weather Station mas ele n diferenciava as rajadas do vento e dps apareceu que tinha expirado o período experimental o WUHU, n consegui por a debitar dados e o cumulus, foi um espectáculo só que pelo que li e confirmei de qd em vez lança dados absurdos da velocidade do vento para a Lacrosse. A minha estação é a Lacrosse série 2357, e gostaria a quem tenha da mesma série que me indique um software gratuito, que seja "friendly user", coisa simples de configurar tipo o cumulus. 
Agradeço a atenção.


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2011 às 00:00)

daniel1981 disse:


> Boas. Desde ontem e hoje que ando a tentar meter os dados da minha estação online e a coisa n está fácil. Tentei o Virtual Weather Station mas ele n diferenciava as rajadas do vento e dps apareceu que tinha expirado o período experimental o WUHU, n consegui por a debitar dados e o cumulus, foi um espectáculo só que pelo que li e confirmei de qd em vez lança dados absurdos da velocidade do vento para a Lacrosse. A minha estação é a Lacrosse série 2357, e gostaria a quem tenha da mesma série que me indique um software gratuito, que seja "friendly user", coisa simples de configurar tipo o cumulus.
> Agradeço a atenção.



O WUHU é de longe o melhor.

Download WUHU

É simples de utilizar, (tens de ter o Heavy Weather desligado e colocar para fazer o upload directamente da estação) mas se tiveres problemas de instalação manda PM.


----------



## daniel1981 (27 Out 2011 às 00:33)

Lousano disse:


> O WUHU é de longe o melhor.
> 
> Download WUHU
> 
> É simples de utilizar, (tens de ter o Heavy Weather desligado e colocar para fazer o upload directamente da estação) mas se tiveres problemas de instalação manda PM.



Bem amanhã vou voltar a experimentar, a ver se tenho mais sorte. Obrigado.


----------



## daniel1981 (29 Out 2011 às 01:27)

Lousano disse:


> O WUHU é de longe o melhor.
> 
> Download WUHU
> 
> É simples de utilizar, (tens de ter o Heavy Weather desligado e colocar para fazer o upload directamente da estação) mas se tiveres problemas de instalação manda PM.



Bem, fiz exactamente o que disse e deu certo logo à primeira. Muito obrigado.
A estação é em Alenquer,Merceana.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 00:22)

O weatherlink (software) da Davis permite fazer o download dos dados pro wunderground ? Depois de se ligar o PC ?


----------



## cmg (1 Mar 2012 às 21:25)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Certo. Entretanto eu e o Vince andámos de volta do problema e conseguimos chegar à solução do problema, por isso, muito obrigado aos dois.



Caro Pedro Afonso

Também eu ando ás voltas com a famigerada mensagem do meteoclimatic "Barómetro fuera de rango" e não sei como a resolver. Como chegou à solução, muito grato ficaria se a partilhasse aqui pois se não houver outros interessados eu estou 

Desde já obrigado
Cumps
cmg


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Mar 2012 às 23:06)

Boa Noite!!!

Precisava da vossa ajuda para colocar os dados  da minha Primeira Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue na internet, neste caso no Wunderground.
Eu tenho o Weather Link Data Logger & Software que porventura já instalei no meu computador e funciona lindamente, mas surge mais outra etapa que é colocar a EM na internet e como não tenho muita experiencia na parte de colocar a EM online precisava da vossa colaboração para me ajudarem é que eu nunca tive um EM mas como veio no passado dia 12 de Março, eu gostaria de usufruir do que a EM nos dá.

Obrigado e pessoal dêem muitas dicas e as etapas que devo seguir para colocar a estação meteorológica na internet e se alguem que porventura entenda e que já teve várias experiencias com Estaçoes meteorologicas podia-me ajudar aqui por este fórum.


Miguel


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Tenta ver na ajuda do programa Weatherlink, deve estar lá tudo explicado. Tens que começar por fazer uma conta no Wunderground.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2012 às 10:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Precisava da vossa ajuda para colocar os dados  da minha Primeira Estação Meteorológica Davis Vantage Vue na internet, neste caso no Wunderground.
> Eu tenho o Weather Link Data Logger & Software que porventura já instalei no meu computador e funciona lindamente, mas surge mais outra etapa que é colocar a EM na internet e como não tenho muita experiencia na parte de colocar a EM online precisava da vossa colaboração para me ajudarem é que eu nunca tive um EM mas como veio no passado dia 12 de Março, eu gostaria de usufruir do que a EM nos dá.
> ...



Bom dia,

Tenta seguir estas instruções do Wunderground , não é muito complicado:
1.º - Crias uma conta no Wunderground
2.º - Adicionas a tua estação a essa conta
3.º - Fazes o download do ficheiro  WuiWlink_1.dll do link que coloquei, e segues as instruções 

Se tiveres algumas dúvidas no decorrer da configuração do software, diz qualquer coisa depois.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jun 2012 às 10:21)

Novidades no underground, nos dados da taxa da precipitação, agora tem dados na hora e acumulados...boa melhoria


----------



## DSoares (6 Jul 2012 às 02:42)

Olá, pessoal. Tenho uma velha OS WMR 968 e o termo higrômetro estragou. Comprei um outro, modelo THGR122NX, e ele funciona bem até. Entretanto, alguém sabe se é possível que este modelo de termo higrômetro substitua o principal?

Digo isto porque não consigo mais colocar minha estação online, pois nenhum software que usei/testei permite o envio dos dados ao Wunderground sem que o sensor principal de temperatura não esteja funcionando. Foi por isso que adquiri o THGR122NX, para substituir o outro.

Não sei se me fiz entender, mas agradeço desde já.

Abraços do Brasil.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 14:32)

Boas Pessoal é so para dizer que a minha estação Davis Vantage Vue está definitivamente online no wunderground pela primeira vez. Espero que gostem!!!

 A 1ª Estação meteorológica de Espinho já online.

Aqui vai o link:
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.6.WLPOV


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2012 às 14:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Pessoal é so para dizer que a minha estação Davis Vantage Vue está definitivamente online no wunderground pela primeira vez. Espero que gostem!!!
> 
> A 1ª Estação meteorológica de Espinho já online.
> 
> ...



Mas não há vento aí ? Em Espinho não estar a fazer vento nesta altura é estranho.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Jul 2012 às 18:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Pessoal é so para dizer que a minha estação Davis Vantage Vue está definitivamente online no wunderground pela primeira vez. Espero que gostem!!!
> 
> A 1ª Estação meteorológica de Espinho já online.
> 
> ...



Dá a entender que tens a estaçao um bocado isolada certo?

Tu que gostas tanto de registar tempestades... olha que certifica-te que tens o poste bem fixo para não te dar dados errados de percepitação. E assim é claro que não tens grandes rajadas de vento... tenta tirar umas fotos e colocar aqui dos 4 quadrantes para vermos se dá para fazer alguma melhoria na instalação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Nada melhor do que umas fotos à estação para ver bem a coisa


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 19:41)

Eu coloco as fotos mas não aqui vou criar um topico Estaçao Meteorologica de Espinho.

Hoje a rajada máxima registada foi de 10 km/h praticamente nem vento existiu.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Jul 2012 às 21:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> Eu coloco as fotos mas não aqui vou criar um topico Estaçao Meteorologica de Espinho.
> 
> Hoje a rajada máxima registada foi de 10 km/h praticamente nem vento existiu.



Eu tive uma rajada de 23km/h por isso compara e nós estamos os dois quase a mesma distancia do mar... nao sei.

É uma questao de ver a coisa através de umas fotos.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jul 2012 às 22:10)

Estação SP disse:


> Eu tive uma rajada de 23km/h por isso compara e nós estamos os dois quase a mesma distancia do mar... nao sei.
> 
> É uma questao de ver a coisa através de umas fotos.



Não te esqueças dos quilometros que nos separam e a densa floresta que se te tem de atravessar até chegar a Espinho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Não te esqueças dos quilometros que nos separam e a densa floresta que se te tem de atravessar até chegar a Espinho.



Pelo que vejo, a tua estação está instalada perto do centro de Espinho, e não sei onde vês essa densa floresta. Se o vento vem de NW, não há nenhuma floresta pelo caminho, vem directamente do mar para a cidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Não te esqueças dos quilometros que nos separam e a densa floresta que se te tem de atravessar até chegar a Espinho.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pelo que vejo, a tua estação está instalada perto do centro de Espinho, e não sei onde vês essa densa floresta. Se o vento vem de NW, não há nenhuma floresta pelo caminho, vem directamente do mar para a cidade.



Só pra ajudar aquilo que o Duarte disse.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Nov 2012 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Alguém já usou  a API do Wheather Underground ?
Gostaria de obter o forecast.
Tenho tentado utilizá-la na criação do meu site mas sem sucesso!!!


Obrigado
Jorge


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Boa noite eu tenho uma Davis Vantage modelo 3521 e gostaria de saber se existe algum software para este modelo  ou algum aparelho que possa anexar para por os meus dados online


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Nov 2012 às 17:20)

O Modelo da minha corretamente é


DAVIS VANTAGE VUE 3250. 

Eu tenho instalado o programa cumulus no pc, tenho de adquirir algum equipamento para que os meus dados sejam transmitidos pelo pc?.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Nov 2012 às 10:11)

Sim, tens de comprar o modulo de datalogger, pois sem isso (acho eu) nem os dados ele guarda na consola.

Podes comprar por IP ou por USB.


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Nov 2012 às 10:15)

lsalvador disse:


> Sim, tens de comprar o modulo de datalogger, pois sem isso (acho eu) nem os dados ele guarda na consola.
> 
> Podes comprar por IP ou por USB.


Pois, o datalogger faz ambas as funções.
MiguelMinhoto a tua Davis foi comprada recentemente? Se sim, podes dizer a versão do firmware da consola?Se tiver a versão 3, não é possível utilizar dataloggers de terceiros, por isso só mesmo o weatherlink ...
Cumps


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Nov 2012 às 10:42)

geoair.pt disse:


> Pois, o datalogger faz ambas as funções.
> MiguelMinhoto a tua Davis foi comprada recentemente? Se sim, podes dizer a versão do firmware da consola?Se tiver a versão 3, não é possível utilizar dataloggers de terceiros, por isso só mesmo o weatherlink ...
> Cumps



Foi comprada em 2009.


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Foi comprada em 2009.


ok, é que parece que nas novas Davis vêm com um firmware novo que impede a utilzação de dataloggers de produzidos por outras empresas que não a Davis....


----------



## L.Ramos (20 Nov 2012 às 22:44)

Olá a todos,

Adquiri recentemente uma PCE-FWS 20. A minha questão é como disponibilizar os dados na net ou como aceder aos dados da central remotamente?
A central trás já um software próprio com datalogger pelo que julgo que este será compatível com o upload de dados. No entanto não me interessa ter um PC ligado constantemente, por isso após pesquisar um pouco na net percebi que há a possibilidade de utilização de uma NAS em que posso aceder remotamente, no entanto ainda não consegui perceber que tipo de ambiente estes equipamentos têm para que o software da central corra no mesmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2012 às 23:01)

Pode utilizar o software Cumulus, muitíssimo completo e simples, e não precisa de ter o PC ligado 24h porque a próxima vez que o liga ele vai buscar os dados à memória da estação (por defeito 30 min, penso) e transfere-os para a net também.


----------



## L.Ramos (30 Nov 2012 às 21:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pode utilizar o software Cumulus, muitíssimo completo e simples, e não precisa de ter o PC ligado 24h porque a próxima vez que o liga ele vai buscar os dados à memória da estação (por defeito 30 min, penso) e transfere-os para a net também.



Sim, de facto o Cumulus é bastante completo e facilita muito as configurações com a net. No entanto mesmo ligando o PC de vez em quando não é suficiente, habilito-me a ficar mais de 15 dias sem ter dados nenhuns...

Há alguém que trabalhe com uma NAS para por dados on-line? É possível instalar isto no Windows Server? Ou a publicação on-line precisa sempre de um PC ligado?


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

O Cumulus funciona desde o Windows 2000 ou XP, portanto o Server 2003, 2008 ou 2012 deve dar. A memória da estação (cada 15 ou 30m penso) dá para os 15 dias de dados mas como são plots de 30 minutos os dados serão mais espaçados do que em tempo real.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Olá boa noite, á pouco tempo comprei uma estação nova, que é uma lacrosse 2810, mas estou com uma duvida, pretendo tranferir os dados online em tempo real, mas não estou a conseguir sequer pô-los no software cumulus, o que faço?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2013 às 14:45)

Ninguém me ajuda, preciso mesmo de ajuda


----------



## ijv (28 Jan 2013 às 15:22)

Ja fiizeste a configuração no cumulus para a tua estação?
se Tens alojamento pode utilizar o template que o cumulus ja traz, ou  podes enviar os dados para o wunderground


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

O meu problema é que o Cumulus não capta a estação, já tentei de tudo e não sou capaz.


----------



## ijv (28 Jan 2013 às 18:38)

Consegues sequer ver os dados atuais no cumulus?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2013 às 18:43)

Pois, nem isso consigo


----------



## ijv (28 Jan 2013 às 19:18)

Então nao deves ter as configurações corretas no cumulus, vais a configuration, depois station e onde diz sation type tens de escolher a que se adqua a tua estação. Eu tenho uma watson  e tenho seleccionado o 'Fine offset(WH1080 etc). procuras o que se adqua a tua estação. depois quase no fim  onde diz Easyweather.da tenho coloquei o caminho do cumulus.exe no meu caso "C:\Cumulus|cumulus.exe" Espero ter ajudado, Alguma Duvida Poderei ajudar por pm


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

A parte do easyweather.dat não é necessária e é uma função que irá ser removida no futuro de acordo com o desenvolvedor. Nem com a função da La Crosse dá? Se assim for, é porque não deve dar mesmo.


----------



## ijv (28 Jan 2013 às 20:02)

O problema dele poderá ser nas conexões  nas configurações devera ter seleccionado o USB e nao nenhuma das outras, mas como diz o outro, só vendo.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

Boas!

E já confirmaram se a LaCrosse 2810 é compativel com o Cumulus?

Estou um pouco desactualizado, mas lembro-me que apenas as LaCrosse da série WS23xx eram compatíveis...

Vejam aqui no wiki do Cumulus: http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Supported_Devices

Com o software que acompanha a estação, o heavyweather se não estou em erro, funciona bem? 

Abraço!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

http://sandaysoft.com/download/Cumulus basic installation guide.pdf



> LaCrosse
> See warning on: http://sandaysoft.com/products/cumulus
> Steve Loft says: Most (all?) people using a serial/USB adapter have problems. Most people using a serial port do not - but some still do. I don't have a La Crosse station, so I've had to do the best I can to support it in Cumulus. I've read enough about La Crosse stations to think that where people do have problems even with a serial port, it's down to the station (RFI etc) rather than Cumulus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Sim, o software que uso é o heavyweather e funciona perfeitamente, já tentei fazer o que o ijv me aconselhou, mas não funciona, acho mesmo que esta estação não é compativel com o cumulus, sendo assim, qual é o software compativel que me permita enviar dados online?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 18:05)

Boa tarde, alguém sabe como disponibilizar os dados do cumulus em tempo real no twitter?


----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2013 às 18:23)

Se nao estou em erro tem uma opção nas configurações. Eu tenho isso lá no pc de casa, logo poderei postar como se faz. Sei por alto que precisamos de ter um ficheiro txt dentro da pasta cumulus com o que queremos que apareça no twitter.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 18:24)

então depois agradecia que me explicasses melhor


----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2013 às 18:33)

Consegui aceder ao pc onde tenho a estação e tenho assim:
em configuration depois internet no fim tem la a opção do twitter, cilca em enable coloca o interval o user e pass do twitter e depois cica em ok.
Depois crias um ficheiro txt com o nome twitter.txt . 
La dentro colocas a info que quiseres, aqui esta como eu tenho no meu

Temperatura actual <#temp> Vento:<#wspeed>km/h direcao: <#currentwdir> Pressao: <#press>hpa  Chuva hoje <#rfall>mm.

Cuidado para não colocar acentos nem ~ se não nao ira dar e de não exceder o limite de caraters que neste momento não sei quantos são. Depois colocas o twitter.txt dentro da pasta cumulus que no meu caso é em C:\Cumulus .
Quando tudo estiver concluido Fecha e volta a abrir o cumulus e penso que deve ficar tudo ok.
Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2013 às 18:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim, o software que uso é o heavyweather e funciona perfeitamente, já tentei fazer o que o ijv me aconselhou, mas não funciona, acho mesmo que esta estação não é compativel com o cumulus, sendo assim, qual é o software compativel que me permita enviar dados online?



Tens o WUHU.

http://home.comcast.net/~wuhu_software/

Mas refere que esse tipo de estação tem uma especificidade:



> The newer La Crosse 281X stations require special versions of Heavweather Pro called Heavyweather Pro 2800.



Penso que isso tornará inviável por exemplo a função "rapidfire" no Wunderground.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

ijv disse:


> Consegui aceder ao pc onde tenho a estação e tenho assim:
> em configuration depois internet no fim tem la a opção do twitter, cilca em enable coloca o interval o user e pass do twitter e depois cica em ok.
> Depois crias um ficheiro txt com o nome twitter.txt .
> La dentro colocas a info que quiseres, aqui esta como eu tenho no meu
> ...


Estranho porque a opção do Cumulus não necessita disso, pelo menos as mais recentes, já tive no Twitter apenas com a opção dele e dava tudo, mas isso deve funcionar para meterem mais variáveis... Qual é a build que tens?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

Lousano disse:


> Tens o WUHU.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~wuhu_software/
> 
> ...



Pois, sendo assim não dá o WUHU?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 19:23)

já experimentei e não dá


----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

No meu para funcionar tive de colocar como expliquei acima. Tenho. Ultima build


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

mas colocaste só dentro da pasta cumulus ou depois colocaste dentro de alguma sub pasta?


----------



## ijv (30 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

Coloquei dentro da pasta cumulus. Na altura lembro de de ter reiniciado o pc e ficou a da. Nao esquecer de nao colocar acentos nem nada do género nas palavras


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

ijv disse:


> No meu para funcionar tive de colocar como expliquei acima. Tenho. Ultima build



Estranho, não me lembro de ter feito nada disso, mas enfim se é assim que funciona...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 19:42)

já fiz tudo isso e não funciona


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2013 às 20:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois, sendo assim não dá o WUHU?



O WUHU funciona com essa estação desde tenhas a rolar o *Heavyweather Pro*.

Se não tens o Heavyweather Pro, verificas o seguinte:

A versão da estação:



> *Version 1.54* is for all WS-2813-IT, WS-2812-IT and some
> recent models of WS-2811-IT or WS-2810-2-IT.  The key
> identifier that you require this version is the Model #
> TX59UN-1-IT printed on your Thermo-Hygro sensor.
> ...



Depois é fazer o download segundo a versão da estação:

Versão 1.54

Versão 1.54B


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

Lousano disse:


> O WUHU funciona com essa estação desde tenhas a rolar o *Heavyweather Pro*.
> 
> Se não tens o Heavyweather Pro, verificas o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Ok, já tenho a versão correcta instalada, agora outra pergunta será que tenho que seguir os cento e tal passos que diz no site do WUHU?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2013 às 14:21)

alguém me sabe dizer se um cabo USB normal funciona na PCE, ou apenas funciona o cabo USB que vem com a estação??


----------



## ijv (6 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Eu tanho um cabo com mias 50cm extra adicionado a estação e funciona


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2013 às 16:25)

Funciona um qualquer, eu tenho o meu mais 2 extensões.


----------



## efcm (23 Mar 2013 às 01:39)

Boas  
Precisava de uma ajuda/explicação

Estou com vontade de montar uma estação mas no local não consigo ter um PC para fazer o envio dos dados.

Eu queria saber se existe alguma estação que faça o upload dos dados directamente sem necessitar de estar ligada a um PC, nas 15 paginas que li algures fala-se de um NAS, já googlei por NAS e fiquei a saber que é Network-Attached Storage :| entendi minimamente o conceito mas presumo que seja conhecido por outro nome pois não consegui encontrar isso nas lojas online onde procurei.

Existe alguma estação que dispense o NAS e que tenha um custo razoavel, ou fazendo ao contrario o NAS é coisa para custar +- quantos €€€

Espero não ter dito nenhum disparate muito grande...


----------



## hvalentim (23 Mar 2013 às 10:07)

*Dados online com router*

Uma solução possível sem PC é usar simplesmente um router sem fios que tenha uma porta USB.

Para as estações Fine Offset/Watson/PCE existe por exemplo o fowsr que se pode usar com o openwrt.

Tem no entanto algumas limitações. Designadamene não suporta os dados de UV e Lux.

Para além de que na minha experiência com um Linksys o suporte USB nas últimas versões do openwrt está um bocado controvertido.


----------



## Costadinove (9 Abr 2013 às 21:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Vou deixar os link's dos sites onde as estações amadoras disponibilizam os dados:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com
> 
> ...



Queria tirar alguma duvidas sobre estes servidores se alguém tiver possibilidade de ajudar eu agradeço,

1- No citizenweather, a latitude e longitude que coloquei no Cumulus não é compatível com a deste servidor, como se pode resolver este problema?
Neste servidor a minha estação aprece no meio do mediterrâneo, em frente a Tabarka. lol

2- No Servidor da Weather Undergroun parece estar tudo ok à excepção da informação de "Sky conditions not available for this station." ou seja não aparece a imagem gráfica correspondente às condições do tempo, tipo, sol, ou nublado ou ainda chuva. Numa estação de Faro aparece esta informação.

3- Como colocamos a estação no Meteoclimatic? Também não consigo configurar a conta para por a informação da estação online.

Antecipadamente grato.
Costa


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2013 às 21:55)

Em relação às condições, depende se o Aeroporto de Faro transmitir as condições, não é por estação. Por vezes acontece mostrar por algum bug ou a synop do aeroporto foi enviada. Colocar no Meteoclimatic com o Cumulus é muito complicado, mas uma pesquisa Google leva lá.


----------



## hvalentim (9 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

Costadinove disse:


> 1- No citizenweather, a latitude e longitude que coloquei no Cumulus não é compatível com a deste servidor, como se pode resolver este problema?
> Neste servidor a minha estação aprece no meio do mediterrâneo, em frente a Tabarka.



A longitude em Portugal é a Oeste (W, por vezes indicados com um sinal "-" antes do valor) do Meridiano de Greenwich. Provavelmente o valor foi dado em graus a Este.


----------



## Costadinove (9 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

hvalentim disse:


> A longitude em Portugal é a Oeste (W, por vezes indicados com um sinal "-" antes do valor) do Meridiano de Greenwich. Provavelmente o valor foi dado em graus a Este.



Esta questão já está resolvida, graças à colaboração do hvalentim
Muito obrigado

Realmente era a questão do valor de referencia em relação ao Meridiano de Greenwich que eu tinha mal.

Mais uma vez obrigado
Aos poucos vai ficando tudo a funcionar 100%

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costadinove (10 Abr 2013 às 02:11)

Bem.... agora só falta uma ajuda no ponto "3"

3- Como colocamos a estação no Meteoclimatic? Também não consigo configurar a conta para por a informação da estação online.

Antecipadamente grato.
Costa


----------



## jucabrasil (18 Abr 2013 às 14:11)

Oi, comprei uma estação Davis vantage pro 2, e o software WeatherLink, gostaria de saber como eu envio os dados para meu ftp para disponibilizar no meu site? gostaria de um passo a passo pois não estou conseguindo.

desde ja obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Manhano (10 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

Ofereceram-me uma estação Oregon LW-302 com todos os sensores, alguém sabe como posso partilhar os dados no Weather Underground e outros.


----------



## Manhano (10 Jan 2014 às 01:57)

Boas, Já tenho tudo ligado ao meu router, agora não sei o que fazer.


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

Agora é registares a tua estação no underground. Tens que configurar o hardware que faz o envio dos dados para a net. Geralmente trazem pré - programados vários sites nomeadamente o underground.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Boas.

Estou a contar montar até à próxima semana uma Fine Offset WH1090. Perdi já algum tempo a ler este tópico, mas não estou a perceber, desculpem.

Para ter a estação a subir os dados é preciso ter o Pc ligado 24/24h, ou posso ligar por USB ao router cá de casa?


----------



## Estação SP (29 Jan 2014 às 10:40)

Bom dia.

Sim para ter os dados sempre atualizados na net é necessário um pc sempre ligado 24h ou então existe outra possibilidade que é instalar um meteo hub. Ligar a consola por usb diretamente ao router não dá.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 13:07)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Sim para ter os dados sempre atualizados na net é necessário um pc sempre ligado 24h ou então existe outra possibilidade que é instalar um meteo hub. Ligar a consola por usb diretamente ao router não dá.
> 
> ...



E afinal como funciona isso do MeteoHub?


----------



## fablept (29 Jan 2014 às 13:52)

Se tiveres numa de DIY:
http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=14777&start=150

Pelo que percebi, a comunicação entre a estação e o raspberry pi é feita por um módulo RF..eu fiz algo semelhante com a estação Auriol (num Arduino), uma vez disponibilizado o código de comunicação é praticamente plug and play. Provavelmente terás que adicionar um barómetro (ex BMP085).


----------



## Geiras (29 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

A estação não precisa de estar ligada ao pc para enviar os dados para o Wunderground... quando ligares o cabo USB ao pc e abrires o cumulus, ela transfere os dados para o Cumulus e posteriormente para o Wunderground.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 14:59)

Geiras disse:


> A estação não precisa de estar ligada ao pc para enviar os dados para o Wunderground... quando ligares o cabo USB ao pc e abrires o cumulus, ela transfere os dados para o Cumulus e posteriormente para o Wunderground.



Claro, mas para estar a receber e enviar os dados, o PC tem que estar ligado.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Em tempo real, sim. Dados por exemplo da noite, não, o arquivo é transferido automaticamente.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2014 às 16:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Em tempo real, sim. Dados por exemplo da noite, não, o arquivo é transferido automaticamente.



Sim claro. A dúvida era se haveria uma forma de ter os dados em tempo real sem ter que gastar energia 24/24h.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2014 às 16:04)

Com essa estação não. Soluções para Raspberry Pi são ainda muito poucas e a maioria precisa de conhecimentos de linha de comandos e programação. O melhor era arranjar um portátil antigo e mantê-lo ligado já que não gasta nem metade do que um fixo gasta.


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2014 às 16:23)

Pedro disse:


> Sim claro. A dúvida era se haveria uma forma de ter os dados em tempo real sem ter que gastar energia 24/24h.



 sem gastar energia! como que por magia 

É como o SpiderVV diz: arranjar um pequeno portatil antigo ou um netbook que gasta muito poucochinho é a opção mais fácil.


----------



## fablept (29 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

CptRena disse:


> sem gastar energia! como que por magia
> 
> É como o SpiderVV diz: arranjar um pequeno portatil antigo ou um netbook que gasta muito poucochinho é a opção mais fácil.



Um portátil antigo deve consumir à volta de 20/30W, um raspberry pi 4/5W.

Sobre a dificuldade em raspberry pi, não é nada de outro mundo, o que não falta é informação na internet..mas quem está habituado a cliques e com a nova geração que está habituada a arrastar o dedo, pode levar algum tempo a habituar. Mas a ideia dos fundadores do Raspberry Pi é mesmo dar uma ferramenta de baixo custo para aprender a programar. 
Desde que apanhei o jeito no rasp, não quero outra coisa, já vou para o terceiro raspberry pi ligado 24/7.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

Pessoal conhecem algum software grátis para tratar dos dados disponibilizados pelo datalogger e que dê para os disponibilizar online por exemplo?

Já dei uma olhadela no virtual weather mas apenas consigo um trial de 30 dias...

Que outras hipóteses haverá?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2014 às 22:24)

Cumulus. Muito completo e simples e funciona com toda a gama de estações mais comuns.

http://sandaysoft.com/


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2014 às 23:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cumulus. Muito completo e simples e funciona com toda a gama de estações mais comuns.
> 
> http://sandaysoft.com/



Obrigado A malta aqui nunca deixa ficar mal. Sempre pronta a ajudar


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 09:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cumulus. Muito completo e simples e funciona com toda a gama de estações mais comuns.
> 
> http://sandaysoft.com/



Boas *SpiderVV*, desde já obrigado pela ajuda

O software parece-me porreiro mas acho que não vou conseguir comunicar com o datalloger combilog 1022 da Theodor friedrichs... o software disponibiliza vários dataloggers já pré-configurados mas este não aparece na lista.

Será que não tenho mesmo hipótese ou haverá alguma escapatória?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2014 às 17:04)

Ui, pois, isso já parece algo mais avançado!  Se o Weather Display desse por exemplo sempre poderias considerar comprar, é, também, extremamente completo e suporta uma maior gama de estações que o Cumulus. O Cumulus tem a limitação de ser free o que significa que o desenvolvedor não é um super-homem para suportar todo o tipo de estações


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

Boas.
Tenho a minha VP2 (em frança) ligada à net através do weatherlink IP. A transferência de dados é feita sem quaisquer problemas.
No entanto, agora quando estive de férias em Portugal nunca consegui fazer o download dos dados através do weatherlink pois dizia que era impossível fazer a ligação com a estação. Quando cheguei à frança, a transferência de dados faz-se novamente sem problemas, mas perdi todos os dados da semana em que estive de férias. 
Alguém sabe ou me pode ajudar a resolver isto para evitar o mesmo problema no futuro?
Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (26 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas.
> Tenho a minha VP2 (em frança) ligada à net através do weatherlink IP. A transferência de dados é feita sem quaisquer problemas.
> No entanto, agora quando estive de férias em Portugal nunca consegui fazer o download dos dados através do weatherlink pois dizia que era impossível fazer a ligação com a estação. Quando cheguei à frança, a transferência de dados faz-se novamente sem problemas, mas perdi todos os dados da semana em que estive de férias.
> Alguém sabe ou me pode ajudar a resolver isto para evitar o mesmo problema no futuro?
> Obrigado



Boas

Isso cheira-me que precisa de configurar a NAT no router, para permitir aceder remotamente ao datalogger. Isto é, se estiver a usar um switch/router para ligar o WL IP.

Desenvolvendo melhor:
O que estou a pensar é que, quando se encontra dentro da mesma rede que o WL IP consegue aceder ao IP do aparelho (IP local do tipo 192.168.x.x) sem problema, mas quando tenta aceder a partir da internet, não dá.
Para aceder a partir da internet terá que saber o IP público da sua ligação à internet, pois o IP local apenas funciona quando se encontra dentro da mesma rede que o WL IP, e depois terá que configurar o router para redireccionar os pacotes.
Eu aconselho a utilização de algo tipo um virtual server (configuração do router, deve estar dentro da configuração NAT) em que coloca por exemplo a escutar na porta pública 3500 e que reencaminha para o WL IP na respectiva porta 80, para evitar acessos indesejados se por exemplo abrisse directamente a 80.

Se precisar de ajudar/dicas para configurar isso, é só dizer.

Cumprimentos


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

Tudo isso me parece complicado 
O problema é que eu conseguia ter acesso à estação através do site weatherlink.com ou através da aplicação no smartphone, simplesmente não conseguia descarregar os dados para o programa weatherlink no pc.
O IP Public aparece bem no site weatherlink.

PS: Acho que já consegui descobrir o problema! 







Tenho a opção de transmissão através do Local Device ID. Talvez através do Remote IP Address já não tenha essa problema   No entanto eles dizem que só deve ser utilizada com uma conexão à distância. Ou seja quando for de férias tenho que passar a esta opção? 
Porque para ter sempre esta opção activa, não deverá haver transmissão de dados devido ao IP ser o mesmo (digo eu).


PS: Não haverá maneira de descarregar os dados perdidos, visto que a consola os tem guardados? Pensei que ela fizesse o download de uma semana de dados, mas não fez :/


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2014 às 17:08)

Desculpa o atraso a responder, mas tive que ir estudar o WL para ver se conseguia chegar a alguma conclusão.
Porque quando vi a tua resposta, eu é que achei a coisa complicada 

Sim, podes optar por fazer esse _switch_ antes de sair mas pode acontecer que se esqueças de o fazer e depois ficas sem acesso.
(2) Para além disso, quando colocares em modo remoto muito provavelmente terás que redireccionar o tráfego no router para o WLIP (IP local  - e.g. 192.168.x.x; - do dispositivo) e porta 22222 (por defeito) para poderes (com o software) aceder ao dispositivo remotamente.

E para além disso tens que saber a qualquer momento o IP público da tua rede (IP de internet). Se este não for fixo, o mais provável, precisas de algo como um serviço DDNS como por exemplo dyndns (deixou de ser grátis a menos que já tenhas lá uma conta e a tens mantido activa), o no-ip, etc.
Os routers normalmente já vem preparados para ser configurados num desses serviços. Dessa forma tens um domínio, por exemplo fribeiro-wlip.no-ip.com, que te aponta sempre para o actual IP do teu modem/router e depois este redirecciona para o wlip porque como vê o pedido na porta 22222 este faz o redireccionamento (depois de devidamente configurado - ponto 2)

Estando na mesma rede (LAN) que o dispositivo, não precisas de configurar nada e daí o software aceder logo ao WLIP. Isto é se tinhas a configuração por TCP/IP.

Quanto a arranjar os dados passados no WL do pc, isso deverá ser alguma configuração de software que bloqueia desde quando fazer o download, mas como não sou expert nesse datalogger, não te posso confirmar, pelo menos para já.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2014 às 21:41)

Boa noite 
Tenho uma watson w8681 solar , tenho a estação ligada ao pc a debitar dados para o weather underground .
O meu problema é que tenho que ter o pc ligado 24h , gostaria de saber como resolver esta situação !
Já ouvi dizer que se pode ligar a estacao a um router (tenho um da D-links) mas ainda não consegui compreender como funciona.

Obrigado


----------



## zejorge (24 Jun 2014 às 19:40)

Boa tarde

Desde o dia 15, que os gráficos de 24 H , bem como os valores do histórico, aparecem sem valores, no meu site meteoconstância. Para alem disso a ligação ao Meteoclimatic também está off.
Como sou um "analfabeto" informático, e o meu Salvador está de ferias, haverá  alguém que me possa dar uma ajuda ?

Antecipadamente grato

Zejorge


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2014 às 02:56)

Boa noite. Ando novamente na tentação de comprar a estação meteorológica Davis VP2. Mas fiquei com uma dúvida, se eventualmente eu comprar a estação e quiser debitar os dados na Internet a todo o intante sem desligar o computador basta comprar um DataLogger como o seguinte (http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/accessoires-weerstations/davis/6510usb-datalogger) ou tenho que comprar outro?    

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## jcboliveira (1 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

eu uso uma vp2. Como logger uso um raspberry de 70€, como software o wview. Necessita de alguns conhecimentos de linux mas nada bate esta solução em termos de preço.

resultado final

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

Boa tarde.

Estou em estudos para realizar em um upgrade á minha PWS.

Tenho algumas duvidas sobre que sistema adquirir (software e hardware ) para poder enviar dados para a internet sem necessidade de um computador.

*Meteohub  ou Meteobridge ?? Qual escolher ?*

Alem das caracteristicas comuns a todos os 2 sistemas (envio a WU,Meteomatic...) , o que queria éra o seguinte:

1-Acesso a Ecran de dados “live” por qualquer pc dentro da rede local (substitui a consola)
        Parece que o Meteobridge não permite isto ??

2 - preenchimento de dados em paginas html e Upload em site pessoal
     penso que os 2 o permitem ??

3- Possibilidade de realização de graficos e respectivo upload
  penso que os 2 o permitem ?? qual o melhor ?

O MeteoHub parece ser o mais “potente” mas com o custo do Hw/Soft a ser mais caro que o Meteobridge...

Alguem têm experiencia com algum destes sistemas ?Há máis opçôes ?

Vantagens/desvantagens...Qual escolher ?

Obrigado


----------



## mjcorreia (12 Jan 2015 às 11:08)

Caros amigos.
Começo por cumprimentar os entusiastas desta Área científica que é a Meteorologia, aqui no Forum.
Venho pedir ajuda para o seguinte:
1 - Existe algum tutorial básico, para a colocação dos dados meteorológicos online? Os meus conhecimentos são quase rudimentares, mas tenho vontade de compartilhar os dados meteorológicos online, onde possam ser úteis à comunidade. Não sei aonde, mas sei que Coimbra, onde vivo, tem muito pouco acerca da meteorologia online.
2 - Tinha uma estação Auriol (tinha e tenho, há uns bons anos e até funciona bem) mas comprei agora uma Oregon WMR 88, que possibilita a leitura de dados no PC e a partilha ed dados online. Só não sei como chegar a esta última parte, pois consigo ler os dados através da aplicação da estação e no "Cumulus".
3 - Off topic: não estou muito satisfeito com a estação Oregon WMR 88, pois esperava mais do modelo desta conceituada marca. Há, por assim dizer, aquilo que me parece serem "pecados originais", tais como:
- a) impossibilidade de acertar a pressão atmosférica directamente (a velhinha Auriol permitia isso) e sem falsificar a altitude da estação.
- b) existem discrepâncias na humidade relativa, considerando outras estações conhecidas.
- c) A pressão atmosférica apenas considera a medida "In/hora", no gráfico e não "mm/hora" (canto inferior direito)
- d) No Wind Chill (embora a estação ainda não esteja fixada no mastro), após ensaios, aparece a designação "NA" e não sei porquê...
Posto isto apresento desculpas pelo alongamento do "post" e solicito o favor de uma orientação, particularmente acerca do referido nos pontos 1 e 2 - afinal, a razão principal para o upgrade da PWS...
Muito obrigado, desde já, pelas atenções.


----------



## XtraNO (12 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

mjcorreia disse:


> Caros amigos.
> Começo por cumprimentar os entusiastas desta Área científica que é a Meteorologia, aqui no Forum.
> Venho pedir ajuda para o seguinte:
> 1 - Existe algum tutorial básico, para a colocação dos dados meteorológicos online? Os meus conhecimentos são quase rudimentares, mas tenho vontade de compartilhar os dados meteorológicos online, onde possam ser úteis à comunidade. Não sei aonde, mas sei que Coimbra, onde vivo, tem muito pouco acerca da meteorologia online.
> ...


Ola.
Na minha humilde opinião formada aqui nos fóruns, não terás optado pela melhor solução escolhendo essa estação, mas repito, apenas conheço essa marca pelo que vou lendo, nunca tive nada deles. Nas fixa-a ao mastro e terás decerto melhores leituras da humidade. Quanto ao windchill, ele é um valor calculado pela estaçao tendo por base entre outras coisas, a velocidade do vento, logo, se nao a tens no mastro, nao marca o vento, nao ha maneira de calcular o windchill, embora nas estaçoes que conheço,  sem vento, o valor do windchill  é o da temperatura exterior, mais uma vez, fixa-a provisoriamente e observa.
Da calibração da pressao atm. é vergonhoso o que contas. Atrevo-me a perguntar se já leste bem o manual.
Finalmente para colocares os dados online e se ja vês os dados no cunulus, só tens de criar uma conta no weatherunderground, adicionares a tua estaçao no site e finalmente preencheres os campos que eles lhe vao atribuir (nome da estaçao e password) no cumulus.
Abraço


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

mjcorreia disse:


> Caros amigos.
> Começo por cumprimentar os entusiastas desta Área científica que é a Meteorologia, aqui no Forum.
> Venho pedir ajuda para o seguinte:
> 1 - Existe algum tutorial básico, para a colocação dos dados meteorológicos online? Os meus conhecimentos são quase rudimentares, mas tenho vontade de compartilhar os dados meteorológicos online, onde possam ser úteis à comunidade. Não sei aonde, mas sei que Coimbra, onde vivo, tem muito pouco acerca da meteorologia online.
> ...



Tens informações neste tópico :http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/weather-wunderground-cumulus.7924/


----------



## mjcorreia (14 Jan 2015 às 11:14)

Muito obrigado ao *XtraNO* e ao *Joaopaulo*. As vossas informações foram preciosas e são as "culpadas" de eu já ter tudo instalado e registado no Weather Underground. Melhor que tudo: a funcionar e à primeira! 
Agora, com tudo no sítio e estável, parece que os valores estão bem - pelo menos em comparação com outras estações  de Coimbra.
Muito obrigado, de novo, pelas ajudas. Abraços

Aqui fica o link: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Coimbra.HTML
O nome da Estação é: S. Martinho do Bispo - Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2015 às 11:48)

mjcorreia disse:


> Muito obrigado ao *XtraNO* e ao *Joaopaulo*. As vossas informações foram preciosas e são as "culpadas" de eu já ter tudo instalado e registado no Weather Underground. Melhor que tudo: a funcionar e à primeira!
> Agora, com tudo no sítio e estável, parece que os valores estão bem - pelo menos em comparação com outras estações  de Coimbra.
> Muito obrigado, de novo, pelas ajudas. Abraços
> 
> ...


Mais uma estação em Coimbra. Muito bom. 

O mapa do wunderground está a ficar bem composto:


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

mjcorreia disse:


> Muito obrigado ao *XtraNO* e ao *Joaopaulo*. As vossas informações foram preciosas e são as "culpadas" de eu já ter tudo instalado e registado no Weather Underground. Melhor que tudo: a funcionar e à primeira!
> Agora, com tudo no sítio e estável, parece que os valores estão bem - pelo menos em comparação com outras estações  de Coimbra.
> Muito obrigado, de novo, pelas ajudas. Abraços
> 
> ...


Ficou pronta mesmo na altura certa porque parece que vem tormenta, vais curtir bué 
Abraço


----------



## actioman (14 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

mjcorreia disse:


> Muito obrigado ao *XtraNO* e ao *Joaopaulo*. As vossas informações foram preciosas e são as "culpadas" de eu já ter tudo instalado e registado no Weather Underground. Melhor que tudo: a funcionar e à primeira!
> Agora, com tudo no sítio e estável, parece que os valores estão bem - pelo menos em comparação com outras estações  de Coimbra.
> Muito obrigado, de novo, pelas ajudas. Abraços
> 
> ...



Muitos parabéns mjcorreia. 

Passou-me desapercebido o teu pedido de ajuda. Mas já estás orientado e ainda bem!

E uma fotos da montagem!? Se puderes mostra aí para ver como ficou a máquina! 

É esta não é?


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

a minha também já está no wunderground só tem um problema a velocidade do vento está sempre a zeros deve ser defeito do sensor sei lá vou pedir a substituição, de resto tudo a funcionar bem, o que acham que pode ser a vel do vento nao dar?


----------



## mjcorreia (15 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Olá caros amigos.
Obrigado pelas vossas palavras de incentivo. 
Tenho estado a tentar colocar uma foto da estação aqui, mas não consigo - ainda fiz _upload_ para o Sapo fotos; não deu e acabei por ter de apagar a resposta (mal dada). 
Já dá para ver o funcionamento, pois hoje esteve um dia e peras para a meteorologia - pelo menos em Coimbra.
Envio o _link_ no Underground, agora directo: <http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:00000.1.08548>
Creio que dá para colocar aqui um sticker, mas não sei como. Tenho de estudar estes assuntos... 
Parabéns pela estação do Meteolouco. 
Voltarei quando conseguir estampar aqui fotos e o sticker. Se algum dos amigos me der uma ajuda, eu agradeço.
Um abraço


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 19:49)

mjcorreia disse:


> Olá caros amigos.
> Obrigado pelas vossas palavras de incentivo.
> Tenho estado a tentar colocar uma foto da estação aqui, mas não consigo - ainda fiz _upload_ para o Sapo fotos; não deu e acabei por ter de apagar a resposta (mal dada).
> Já dá para ver o funcionamento, pois hoje esteve um dia e peras para a meteorologia - pelo menos em Coimbra.
> ...


Penso que colocas-te o link errado , é este: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA17
certo?


----------



## XtraNO (15 Jan 2015 às 19:52)

Meteolouco disse:


> a minha também já está no wunderground só tem um problema a velocidade do vento está sempre a zeros deve ser defeito do sensor sei lá vou pedir a substituição, de resto tudo a funcionar bem, o que acham que pode ser a vel do vento nao dar?


O que sucede se estiveres um bom bocado a rodar as pás do anemómetro? 
Também pode suceder não haver vento suficiente, os anemómetros têm todos um limite inferior para começarem a dar leituras, por vezes vejo aqui as arvores a abanarem e as pás não rodam, se calhar por já estar velho e por estar mal posicionado.
Eu reclamava isso para a garantia mas antes experimentava deitar spray para contactos eléctricos lá para dentro do eixo do anemómetro, não sei se te é possível fazê-lo. Este tipo de equipamentos por vezes são mal armazenados antes de serem vendidos e oxidam, além do que sofrem até chegar ao dono e, como no caso da minha estação, até sofrem com o dono.


----------



## mjcorreia (16 Jan 2015 às 09:05)

Bem, meus amigos. Consegui colocar uma foto da estação no Weather Underground. Para ver basta teclar em " About this Station", após abrir o link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA17
Vou tentar descobrir mais coisas_._
Sim, *Joaopaulo*. O _link_ mais correcto é esse. Mas aquilo tem vários _links_ possíveis, acho...


----------



## mjcorreia (16 Jan 2015 às 09:39)

Caríssimos.
A foto da estação é o meu avatar.
Tentei colocar um _sticker_ da estação, mas não resultou.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

mjcorreia, reparei que a tua estação está a rejeitar quase o dobro da precipitação comparando com a estação do Pólo II. Verifica se o poste está a abanar, se isso acontecer o pluviómetro pode estar a registar precipitação a mais.
Também podes comparar com os valores da estação do IPMA, que está em Bencanta.


----------



## Meteolouco (16 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Olá precisava ajuda alguém que perceba PHP para paginas??

è assim queria disponibilizar os dados da minha estação numa página pessoal com um layout minimamente apelativo, tinha em mente tipo isto:

http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-atuais-covilha-756m/dados-live
é possível? se sim poderiam-me ajudar nesse sentido?
para já tenho o link do wunderground na minha pagina mas queria mudar e por outro lay out


----------



## mjcorreia (16 Jan 2015 às 20:43)

Obrigado, *DaniFR*. Terei de verificar, mas é bem possível que o poste esteja a abanar um pouco.
Já vi e há discrepâncias entre os valores da precipitação acumulada. Porém, comparei o valor da minha estação (nova: Oregon WMR88) com o do pluviómetro de uma antiga estação que ainda tenho a funcionar num jardim (Auriol) e o valor é semelhante. Vou analisar.


----------



## mjcorreia (16 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

*Meteolouco*: pena não poder ajudar...


----------



## ijv (16 Jan 2015 às 21:55)

Meteolouco, caso precise de ajuda para página.  Mande PM. Ajudo


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 13:20)

Meteolouco disse:


> a minha também já está no wunderground só tem um problema a velocidade do vento está sempre a zeros deve ser defeito do sensor sei lá vou pedir a substituição, de resto tudo a funcionar bem, o que acham que pode ser a vel do vento nao dar?



Meteolouco (tens um nick fixe! Porque isso é o que somos quase todos por aqui ), já experimentaste a desligar a fixa do anemometro e e ligar de novo. Eju já tive uns anos uma estação igual à tua e por vezes ao inserir as fichas ficavam a fazer mau contacto que resolvia desligando e ligando de novo. Não é que seja impossível a tua ter vindo avariada nesse sensor, mas se assim foi, grande "pontaria!" .


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Jan 2015 às 16:15)

actioman disse:


> Meteolouco (tens um nick fixe! Porque isso é o que somos quase todos por aqui ), já experimentaste a desligar a fixa do anemometro e e ligar de novo. Eju já tive uns anos uma estação igual à tua e por vezes ao inserir as fichas ficavam a fazer mau contacto que resolvia desligando e ligando de novo. Não é que seja impossível a tua ter vindo avariada nesse sensor, mas se assim foi, grande "pontaria!" .



sim já fiz isso várias vezes e nada :-(


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Então não esperes mais, contacta a empresa (suponho que a PCE de Espanha) e pede a substituição da peça!
Comigo sempre foram rápidos e eficazes na assistência.
Abraço e boa sorte!


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Jan 2015 às 17:37)

agora também tenho outro problema  a minha estação deixou de comunicar há coisa de meia hora com o visor ou vice versa não sei que se passa será que deixou de apanhar sinal? só funciona a pressão e a temperarura interior, já ontem me aconteceu estava ás vezes 20 minutos sem dar depois aparecia novamente......não percebo.............estou sem saber o que pensar...estou num 3andar a estação está no telhado e por cima de mim ainda tenho um sotão será disso????
devo estar para ai a 60 metros da estação ....
quanto ao anenometro já pedi a substituição há 2 dias ainda não me responderam


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 18:00)

As estações fine-offset por vezes têm esse problema. Se estás numa zona densamente povoada, em especial com portões eléctricos, desconfio que isso possa interferir. A distância também não ajuda muito. 60 metros com paredes pelo meio ainda é um pouco.
Eu já tive uma igual à tua e raramente me aconteceu, mas a consola do emissor distava uns 5 a 6 metros com paredes pelo meio.
Há aqui mais colegas com essas estações, como por exemplo o SpiderVV de Portalegre e ele também se queixa ás vezes do mesmo.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:15)

60m é realmente muito.A estação está no telhado de outro prédio?É que 60m equivale à altura de um 20º andar.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Sim, 60metros já é um bocado, atendendo ainda que tens paredes pelo meio..

Edit a minha está +- a 10 metros com paredes pelo meio e não cai há +-4 anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

actioman disse:


> Há aqui mais colegas com essas estações, como por exemplo o SpiderVV de Portalegre e ele também se queixa ás vezes do mesmo.


Já fiz todo o tipo de modificações à consola e ao transmissor em termos de antena e de vez em quando ainda falha, é o mal das Fine Offset, mas sempre ficou bem melhor do que estava. 60 metros parece me muito puxado mesmo com paredes pelo meio. Eu tenho 13-14m com paredes pelo meio (verticalmente) e mesmo assim por vezes...


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

esta por cima de mim verticalmente falando...o problema é que ainda tem a parede do teto da minha casa e depois por cima um sotão , penso que seja disso, estou a pensar colocar o visor no sotão mas ai tenho arranjar um pc só para isto...mas no sotão quando experimentei não caia já fica ai a 15 metros da estação....acho que é a unica hipótese....mas ter de deixar um pc sempre ou quse sempre ligado é complicado...enfim..quanto á substituição do anenometreo ainda não veio mas já me mandaram a cobrar não devia ser sem pagar visto estar na garantia?


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 14:01)

Meteolouco disse:


> esta por cima de mim verticalmente falando...o problema é que ainda tem a parede do teto da minha casa e depois por cima um sotão , penso que seja disso, estou a pensar colocar o visor no sotão mas ai tenho arranjar um pc só para isto...mas no sotão quando experimentei não caia já fica ai a 15 metros da estação....acho que é a unica hipótese....mas ter de deixar um pc sempre ou quse sempre ligado é complicado...enfim..quanto á substituição do anenometreo ainda não veio mas já me mandaram a cobrar não devia ser sem pagar visto estar na garantia?



Tu tens a certeza das distancias que dizes?

Repara uma casa tem como muito tectos entre os 2,5m e os 3m. Tu falas em 60 metros tendo só duas divisões!? Não dá para compreender. Como já te disseram 60m é um prédio de muitos andares!? 

Eu não me recordo já com precisão. Mas quando muito só pagaria os portes!


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

actioman disse:


> Tu tens a certeza das distancias que dizes?
> 
> Repara uma casa tem como muito tectos entre os 2,5m e os 3m. Tu falas em 60 metros tendo só duas divisões!? Não dá para compreender. Como já te disseram 60m é um prédio de muitos andares!?
> 
> Eu não me recordo já com precisão. Mas quando muito só pagaria os portes!



pois devo estar a exagerar na distância..mas a verdade é que com o sótão por cima de mim isto está sempre a perder o sinal..enfim.....
a mim estão me a cobrar o material e os portes...não percebo...


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 16:49)

Meteolouco disse:


> pois devo estar a exagerar na distância..mas a verdade é que com o sótão por cima de mim isto está sempre a perder o sinal..enfim.....
> a mim estão me a cobrar o material e os portes...não percebo...



Reclama! Então tens uma peça que nunca funcionou e ainda te cobram uma nova! Nem pensar! 
Explica que o material já te chegou assim e que tens a garantia de 24 meses obrigatória na União Europeia!

Não te deixes enganar! Estas empresas estão cada vez mais abusadoras!


----------



## mjcorreia (25 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

*Meteolouco*: deixo uma sugestão, que consiste em testar bem a estação e seus componentes, a uma distância mínima razoável, efectuar os _resets_ e o _search_ na base. Se for detectada alguma leitura anómala é reclamar, como diz o *actioman*.
De facto, olhando para os gráficos, verifica-se que alguma coisa não está a funcionar bem (compara os dados com estações vizinhas).
Se for uma questão de distância/recepção, creio que só mesmo um computador dedicado, a fim de estar sempre _online_. Há dias criei um servidor só para a estação meteorológica, para ligação permanente. Fiz assim: fui ao olx e comprei barato um "Magalhães" usadíssimo e liguei-lhe a base da estação meteo, por USB. Instalei o Cumulus no computador e este fica ligado permanentemente à Net, via "wifi", mantendo o ecrã desligado (atenção: o PC não pode entrar em _sleep_). Deste modo, a estação está sempre "on air".
Ficou assim:


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 20:16)

mjcorreia disse:


> *Meteolouco*: deixo uma sugestão, que consiste em testar bem a estação e seus componentes, a uma distância mínima razoável, efectuar os _resets_ e o _search_ na base. Se for detectada alguma leitura anómala é reclamar, como diz o *actioman*.
> De facto, olhando para os gráficos, verifica-se que alguma coisa não está a funcionar bem (compara os dados com estações vizinhas).
> Se for uma questão de distância/recepção, creio que só mesmo um computador dedicado, a fim de estar sempre _online_. Há dias criei um servidor só para a estação meteorológica, para ligação permanente. Fiz assim: fui ao olx e comprei barato um "Magalhães" usadíssimo e liguei-lhe a base da estação meteo, por USB. Instalei o Cumulus no computador e este fica ligado permanentemente à Net, via "wifi", mantendo o ecrã desligado (atenção: o PC não pode entrar em _sleep_). Deste modo, a estação está sempre "on air".
> Ficou assim:


pois estou a pensar adquirir um notebook barato e ter sempre isto ligado aqui por cima no sotão, já gora alguem percebe de php?


----------



## mjcorreia (26 Jan 2015 às 11:10)

*Meteolouco*: acho que fazes bem. Mas testa primeiro a estação e componentes individuais.
No dia 18 deste mês, o *Ijv*, do Funchal, ofereceu ajuda para PHP (que eu não sei...). Vê a página 18 aqui do fórum, neste mesmo tópico.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2015 às 11:21)

ijv disse:


> Meteolouco, caso precise de ajuda para página.  Mande PM. Ajudo




Tal como o mjcorreia já disse, o colega ijv já se disponibilizou para o ajudar.
Eu também, caso consiga arranjar um tempo para aparecer por aqui, posso dar alguma ajuda.
De qualquer maneira, igual ao meteocovilha, não me parece que consiga gratuitamente. O WDL (licença) custa $40US.

Mas devem haver outras opções mais em conta pela web. Por exemplo, o cumulus também dispõe de templates para monitorização em tempo real da estação (http://saratoga-weather.org/wxtemplates/index.php).


----------



## ijv (26 Jan 2015 às 11:30)

Como já havia dito ofereci me para ajudar. Pela net fora existem muitos templates  grátis que podemos sempre ajustar  como tenho feito em alguns.


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

ijv disse:


> Como já havia dito ofereci me para ajudar. Pela net fora existem muitos templates  grátis que podemos sempre ajustar  como tenho feito em alguns.


 sim já lhe enviei uma mensagem obrigado desde já


----------



## ampa62 (26 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Ofereceram-me uma Oregon WRM88A . e agora gostaria de disponibilizar os dados online. Todavia tenho as seguintes condicionantes: uma internet bastante fraca e o facto de não estar interessado em ter um pc permanentemente ligado.
Estava a pensar em arranjar um datalogger e um router compatível. Já ouviram falar no Meteo-Sheeva? Qual é a vossa opinião e será que me podem ajudar?


----------



## XtraNO (27 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ofereceram-me uma Oregon WRM88A . e agora gostaria de disponibilizar os dados online. Todavia tenho as seguintes condicionantes: uma internet bastante fraca e o facto de não estar interessado em ter um pc permanentemente ligado.
> Estava a pensar em arranjar um datalogger e um router compatível. Já ouviram falar no Meteo-Sheeva? Qual é a vossa opinião e será que me podem ajudar?



Ora aí está aquilo a que eu gosto de chamar uma prenda em condições!
Internet fraca não será condicionante, os dados de que estamos a falar são insignificantes, costumava usar o rapid fire no wunderground e nunca senti problemas, além dos habituais  e olha que só tenho 0,87 Mb/s de upload! Quanto tens?
Aproveito a deixa para saber a vossa opinião acerca dos clones do datalogger existentes no MerCaD0 para as estações Davis por um preço bem mais em conta.
Tenho aqui um datalogger de uma VP1 que se diz incompatível com a nova VP2.
Desse Sheeva nunca tinha ouvido falar, fui ver e tem boa pinta, sem ser muito caro mas falta-lhe o wifi. Esses com wifi rondam os 200 aéreos o que já é pesadote... E ainda o datalogger! Tão depressa não devo disponibilizar nada online, que desperdício


----------



## ampa62 (27 Jan 2015 às 21:50)

XtraNO disse:


> Ora aí está aquilo a que eu gosto de chamar uma prenda em condições!
> Internet fraca não será condicionante, os dados de que estamos a falar são insignificantes, costumava usar o rapid fire no wunderground e nunca senti problemas, além dos habituais  e olha que só tenho 0,87 Mb/s de upload! Quanto tens?
> Aproveito a deixa para saber a vossa opinião acerca dos clones do datalogger existentes no MerCaD0 para as estações Davis por um preço bem mais em conta.
> Tenho aqui um datalogger de uma VP1 que se diz incompatível com a nova VP2.
> Desse Sheeva nunca tinha ouvido falar, fui ver e tem boa pinta, sem ser muito caro mas falta-lhe o wifi. Esses com wifi rondam os 200 aéreos o que já é pesadote... E ainda o datalogger! Tão depressa não devo disponibilizar nada online, que desperdício



Ora bem, a prenda ainda não é só esta . A PT oferece-me um router . Assim precisarei apenas do datalogger. Tenho é de ter cuidado na compatibilidade entre equipamentos e software e esse é o motivo do meu pedido de ajuda. 
Dos equipamentos do  tipo do Sheeva que vi, grande parte são programados em linux pelo que ai já tenho um sério obstáculo. 
Também já fiz um pedido de esclarecimento para o fornecedor.
Sobre o upload e velocidade da rede, pelo que já estive a ver em termos de comentários, não me parece que vá ter problemas.

PS: já agora, encontrei o meteo-sheeva a partir deste blog: https://waynedgrant.wordpress.com/. Dá para aprender umas coisas sobre o assunto.


----------



## XtraNO (2 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Amigos, precisava da vossa experiente opinião. É o seguinte: pretendia colocar os dados da estação no Wunderground e tenho aqui uma Davis VP2 e um data logger que era da falecida VP1.
Após consulta ao site da Davis fiquei a saber que eles efectuam a troca dos data logger antigos por serem  incompatíveis com as estações mais recentes e não perdi um minuto para lhes mandar um email. Resposta deles: isso só é válido para residentes nos EUA e Canadá!!! Ainda lhes respondi perguntando-lhes porque não faziam essa ressalva na página deles e até me ofereci para pagar os portes... Nem responderam!... 
Já alguém teve problemas com incompatibilidade dos data loggers da Davis?
Fiquei mesmo irritado com F e vai daí dediquei-me a pesquisar acerca do assunto e soube da existência de uns clones do data logger da Davis a preços a rondar os 60€. Já alguém comprou? Funcionam?
Descobri também o Eusoport Mini Web Server que substitui o computador para se poder ter a estação sempre online com baixo consumo energético. Já alguém o usa? Aconselham?
Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (3 Fev 2015 às 16:24)

XtraNO disse:


> Amigos, precisava da vossa experiente opinião. É o seguinte: pretendia colocar os dados da estação no Wunderground e tenho aqui uma Davis VP2 e um data logger que era da falecida VP1.
> Após consulta ao site da Davis fiquei a saber que eles efectuam a troca dos data logger antigos por serem  incompatíveis com as estações mais recentes e não perdi um minuto para lhes mandar um email. Resposta deles: isso só é válido para residentes nos EUA e Canadá!!! Ainda lhes respondi perguntando-lhes porque não faziam essa ressalva na página deles e até me ofereci para pagar os portes... Nem responderam!...
> Já alguém teve problemas com incompatibilidade dos data loggers da Davis?
> Fiquei mesmo irritado com F e vai daí dediquei-me a pesquisar acerca do assunto e soube da existência de uns clones do data logger da Davis a preços a rondar os 60€. Já alguém comprou? Funcionam?
> ...


Esse Eusoport Mini Web Server tem por base um raspberry pi. Dependendo das funções que necessita e, se se sentir à vontade, pode optar por uma solução mais económica conjugando um raspberry pi com weewx ou mesmo com o meteohub (licença paga).


----------



## XtraNO (3 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

geoair.pt disse:


> Esse Eusoport Mini Web Server tem por base um raspberry pi. Dependendo das funções que necessita e, se se sentir à vontade, pode optar por uma solução mais económica conjugando um raspberry pi com weewx ou mesmo com o meteohub (licença paga).



Eu tenho umas luzinhas de Linux mas na parte da electrónica sou um (quase) total ignorante. É complicado?
Mas honestamente o que e vai custar mesmo a sair do bolso é o Data logger, estou mesmo lixado com a davis!


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Fev 2015 às 00:39)

Rasperry e wview + steelseries para ficar bonitinho . Se tem umas luzes de Linux, não me importo de mandar o código da minha estação, desde que mude os logos não tem problemas. Mande PM

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt


----------



## XtraNO (5 Fev 2015 às 13:12)

jcboliveira disse:


> Rasperry e wview + steelseries para ficar bonitinho . Se tem umas luzes de Linux, não me importo de mandar o código da minha estação, desde que mude os logos não tem problemas. Mande PM
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt



A skin da página está bastante apelativa 
Qualquer versão de raspberry serve para o efeito? Penso que terá saído uma nova recentemente. Qual a melhor?
Obrigado e cumprimentos.


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Fev 2015 às 14:38)

Eu usei a versão B e comprei um ssd mais rápido onde instalei o software. O software que instalei foi um Wview + uma série de pacotes em que realizei grandes modificações no código fonte.

Se existir interesse da comunidade posso disponibilizar uma imagem que permita, facilmente, a qualquer pessoa ter um site de estação.


----------



## geoair.pt (5 Fev 2015 às 14:57)

jcboliveira disse:


> Rasperry e wview + steelseries para ficar bonitinho . Se tem umas luzes de Linux, não me importo de mandar o código da minha estação, desde que mude os logos não tem problemas. Mande PM
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt


Off - topic :E passados largos anos volto a encontrar  este nick  
Saudades das "abenturas"  spx 
On - topic :testaste o weewx? Tem por base o wview. 
Cumps


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Fev 2015 às 17:03)

Off-topic
Como o mundo virtual é pequeno, Já lá vão uns anos desde as "abenturas".  :-)
On-topic

Primeiro olhei para o wview: Passar dos 5 minutos para 15 segundos, sacar a temperatura aparente diretamente da estação  (a mania do wind chill/heat índex que é americanez chateia) obrigou a mudar um bocado de código. Coloquei algumas coisas que davam jeito e os gauges todos pipi. Agora ando a olhar para os gráficos e o weewx é um forte candidato.


----------



## AFSM (3 Jul 2015 às 17:15)

Através deste meu primeiro post neste forum cumprimento todos os seus membros e solicito ajuda para tentar disponibilizar dados da minha estação meteorológica na internet.
Peço-vos a vossa compreensão para o facto de ser um perfeito ignorante nesta matéria.
A minha estação é uma DAVIS VANTAGE PRO2. Segundo aquilo que compreendi da leitura no site da DAVIS, só conseguirei ligação à internet através do WEATHERLINK IP e os dados só poderão ser disponibilizados no site deles: WEATHERLINK.com.
Esta solução parece-me bastante redutora. 
Poder-me-ão informar se existe outra solução?
Será possível disponibilizar os dados para outros sites?
Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda.
Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 19:20)

AFSM disse:


> Através deste meu primeiro post neste forum cumprimento todos os seus membros e solicito ajuda para tentar disponibilizar dados da minha estação meteorológica na internet.



Olá, bem vindo!

Não tenho estação nem conhecimentos para responder à questão mas com certeza vários membros darão a ajuda necessária. Entretanto sugiro uma leitura deste mesmo tópico para ir entrando no ambiente e talvez obtendo já alguns esclarecimentos.

Cumprimentos e boas observações desde os Açores, que são muito bem vindas!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2015 às 20:43)

AFSM disse:


> Através deste meu primeiro post neste forum cumprimento todos os seus membros e solicito ajuda para tentar disponibilizar dados da minha estação meteorológica na internet.
> Peço-vos a vossa compreensão para o facto de ser um perfeito ignorante nesta matéria.
> A minha estação é uma DAVIS VANTAGE PRO2. Segundo aquilo que compreendi da leitura no site da DAVIS, só conseguirei ligação à internet através do WEATHERLINK IP e os dados só poderão ser disponibilizados no site deles: WEATHERLINK.com.
> Esta solução parece-me bastante redutora.
> ...




Olá. Parabéns desde já pela bela estação!

Relativamente à disponibilização dos dados na net, tens várias outras opções disponíveis: desde colocares os dados num site teu (não é complicado mas exige já outros procedimentos), como mandares os dados para o site Wunderground ou para o Meteoclimatic por exemplo. Existe um outro mas quando me recordar já meto aqui.

Em ambos os sites, basta fazer o registo da estação e seguir as instruções.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/hardwareandsoftware.asp
http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_Personal_Weather_Stations#Software_Configuration

http://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3512.0.html

Qualquer dúvida, é só colocares aqui.


----------



## AFSM (4 Jul 2015 às 14:00)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, bem vindo!
> 
> Não tenho estação nem conhecimentos para responder à questão mas com certeza vários membros darão a ajuda necessária. Entretanto sugiro uma leitura deste mesmo tópico para ir entrando no ambiente e talvez obtendo já alguns esclarecimentos.
> 
> Cumprimentos e boas observações desde os Açores, que são muito bem vindas!


Muito obrigado.


----------



## AFSM (4 Jul 2015 às 14:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá. Parabéns desde já pela bela estação!
> 
> Relativamente à disponibilização dos dados na net, tens várias outras opções disponíveis: desde colocares os dados num site teu (não é complicado mas exige já outros procedimentos), como mandares os dados para o site Wunderground ou para o Meteoclimatic por exemplo. Existe um outro mas quando me recordar já meto aqui.
> 
> ...


Agradeço as informações disponibilizadas que certamente me serão muito úteis numa fase posterior.
Para já, a minha dificuldade é a de ligar fisicamente a estação à internet. Creio que só o conseguirei fazer através do Weatherlink IP. Daí o meu pedido de ajuda, na expectativa de encontrar algum membro do forum que tivesse uma estação igual e que me pudesse dar algumas orientações.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2015 às 15:28)

AFSM disse:


> Agradeço as informações disponibilizadas que certamente me serão muito úteis numa fase posterior.
> Para já, a minha dificuldade é a de ligar fisicamente a estação à internet. Creio que só o conseguirei fazer através do Weatherlink IP. Daí o meu pedido de ajuda, na expectativa de encontrar algum membro do forum que tivesse uma estação igual e que me pudesse dar algumas orientações.



??
A estação tens de a ligar a um pc, em primeiro lugar. Deves ter um datalogger USB na consola, suponho. Com isso, ligas a consola ao pc e com o Weatherlink, tens acesso aos dados da estação. Certo? A partir daí, se o pc estiver ligado à internet, tens as opções que referi anteriormente, mais essa do Weatherlink IP, etc...

Eu tenho duas dessas estações sob minha supervisão, e estão as duas a meter dados na net sem problemas, nos respectivos sites.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 16:26)

O @AFSM deve ter comprado  uma Davis sem Weatherlink, deve ser essa a dúvida.
O weatherlink normal necessita de um PC ou outro dispositivo para enviar dados, o weatherlinkIP não necessita mas acho que só envia para o próprio site weatherlink.com da Davis, não ?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2015 às 16:49)

O Weatherlink IP é um datalogger tal como o USB, no entanto, só tem uma ligação Ethernet, que tem que ser ligado a um router específico penso. E só dá mesmo para o website da Davis ao que parece.

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather_product.asp?pnum=06555


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

Parece que no próprio site da Davis depois dá para configurar o envio para outros agregadores, o site é que reenvia, mas apenas uns quantos (CWOP, GLOBE, Weather Underground, etc) o que é limitativo.

*Can I send my data to websites other than the ones you have on the WeatherLink Network "Uploads" page?*
No, these are the only third party upload sites supported by WeatherLink Network at this time.
http://www.davisnet.com/support/weather/faq/index.asp?ProdFam=15&submit=Get+Information

Com PC não há problema, mesmo o Cumulus acede via IP a este WeatherlinkIP, mas provavelmente a dúvida passa por prescindir do PC ou outro dispositivo. Daquelas coisas meio estúpidas a que a Davis se pode dar ao luxo já que o aparelho com software adequado certamente poderia ser mais flexível.


----------



## mjcorreia (6 Jul 2015 às 13:02)

Parabéns pela Estação Meteorológica.
Há aqui pessoas cujas respostas são muito valiosas, tal como aconteceu comigo quando me iniciei neste mundo da Meteorologia (embora, modestamente, não me considere um expert na matéria - muito longe disso).
Aconselho ler bem todos os posts aqui colocados. Não conheço bem a estação que comprou, mas sei que é muito boa. Eu tenho uma Oregon e tenho-a ligada online, com um servidor dedicado, permanentemente.
Fiz assim: instalei o programa Cumulus num velho PC Magalhães (que comprei usadíssimo no OLX...) e liguei a estação meteo (na consola) por USB ao Cumulus. Actualmente está disponível no Underground, simples mas eficaz. Não sei se a sua Estação dá para ligar directamente ao Cumulus e disponibilizar dados pela Net, após autenticação, claro. Há-de dar; pode é não ser assim tão fácil, pelo que li aqui. Mas vai conseguir.
Há outras formas mais interessantes e mais difíceis. E há, igualmente, pessoas dispostas a ajudar.
Boa sorte e votos de muitos êxitos com a Estação Meteo!


----------



## AFSM (14 Jul 2015 às 14:21)

Grato por todos os comentários.
Como já referi anteriormente, o meu problema é a ligação física ao computador. Segundo aquilo que julgo saber, as outras marcas disponibilizam um processo de ligação ao computador (ligação USB, porta COM ou qualquer coisa do género).
Nas estações da DAVIS, não existe essa possibilidade. A ligação ao computador ou directamente à internet só é possível através de dispositivos vendidos pela DAVIS e que são mais caros do que algumas estações vendidas no nosso mercado.
O dispositivo para ligação ao computador custa cerca de 120 USD, nos Estados Unidos. O dispositivo que permite a ligação directamente à internet, sem ter que passar pelo computador, custa cerca de 200 USD, nos Estados Unidos.
Daí a razão de tentar encontrar algum membro do forum que tivesse uma estação DAVIS e que tivesse encontrado outra forma de a ligar ao computar ou à internet, somente com recurso à capacidade imaginativa que é tão peculiar ao povo português......


----------



## geoair.pt (22 Jul 2015 às 16:51)

AFSM disse:


> Grato por todos os comentários.
> Como já referi anteriormente, o meu problema é a ligação física ao computador. Segundo aquilo que julgo saber, as outras marcas disponibilizam um processo de ligação ao computador (ligação USB, porta COM ou qualquer coisa do género).
> Nas estações da DAVIS, não existe essa possibilidade. A ligação ao computador ou directamente à internet só é possível através de dispositivos vendidos pela DAVIS e que são mais caros do que algumas estações vendidas no nosso mercado.
> O dispositivo para ligação ao computador custa cerca de 120 USD, nos Estados Unidos. O dispositivo que permite a ligação directamente à internet, sem ter que passar pelo computador, custa cerca de 200 USD, nos Estados Unidos.
> Daí a razão de tentar encontrar algum membro do forum que tivesse uma estação DAVIS e que tivesse encontrado outra forma de a ligar ao computar ou à internet, somente com recurso à capacidade imaginativa que é tão peculiar ao povo português......



Vê se ajuda


----------



## JTavares (28 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

mjcorreia disse:


> Aqui fica o link: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Coimbra.HTML
> O nome da Estação é: S. Martinho do Bispo - Coimbra


Caro amigo esse link direciona para a estação de Cernache.

A sua é aquela ao lado dos painéis solares?


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jul 2015 às 23:09)

JTavares disse:


> Caro amigo esse link direciona para a estação de Cernache.
> 
> A sua é aquela ao lado dos painéis solares?


A estação de São Martinho do Bispo é esta: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA17

Essa que está ao lado dos painéis fotovoltaicos, na Escola Superior Agrária, é a EMA Coimbra (Bencanta) do IPMA.


----------



## AFSM (21 Ago 2015 às 12:10)

geoair.pt disse:


> Vê se ajuda


Afirmativo.
Era mesmo disto que andava à procura.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## AFSM (26 Ago 2015 às 22:12)

Já consegui colocar a estação a disponibilizar dados para a internet em dois sites:

www.weatherlink.com/user/cu3ac

www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAORESAN3

Agradeço a todos a ajuda prestada.


----------



## geoair.pt (29 Ago 2015 às 16:38)

AFSM disse:


> Já consegui colocar a estação a disponibilizar dados para a internet em dois sites:
> 
> www.weatherlink.com/user/cu3ac
> 
> ...


E qual foi a solução adoptada?


----------



## AFSM (1 Set 2015 às 23:51)

geoair.pt disse:


> E qual foi a solução adoptada?


Acabei por comprar o Weatherlink IP.
Dado que os meus conhecimentos nestas áreas são muito limitados, foi a única solução possível.
É caro, mas funciona bem.


----------



## stormiday (7 Ago 2016 às 00:34)

Olá a todos.
Aproveito que estmos com a mão na massa para fazer uma pergunta "estúpida".
Tenho uma PCE e também queria eliminar o pc que tenho há 5 anos a suportar o meu site e a questão é se há alternativa e que equipamento comprar?

É possível fazer isto com a PCE?


Cumprimentos


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Ago 2016 às 04:46)

Baratinho e com baixo consumo de energia:
Raspberry PI e CumulusMX


----------



## stormiday (7 Ago 2016 às 08:36)

Werk_AG disse:


> Baratinho e com baixo consumo de energia:
> Raspberry PI e CumulusMX


Olá werk_ag. Obrigado pela tua resposta. 

O Raspberry PI já o vi à venda por cerca de 30 e poucos dólares mas o CumulusMX vai ser instalado posteriormente ou já vem embebido? 
Neste tipo de equipamento posso ligar uma camera ip posteriormente? 

Desculpa tantas perguntas mas não tenho experiência nenhuma nisto. 


Cumprimentos


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2016 às 16:06)

Se não fosse por um pequeno pormenor, a estação da Marinha Velha, Gafanha da Nazaré, também estaria online no wunderground, usando esse sistema.
A PCE que dantes era ligada ao PC, passou a ser ligada a um Raspberry Pi, SO Raspbian, Programa WeeWX.
Agora o pormenor é que falta chegar, ao sítio onde está o sistema, internet. Teve durante algum tempo, mas depois foi preciso o powerline, e entretanto ainda não houve disponibilidade para resolver a situação. E o anemómetro também está a precisar de um novo (rolamento já era).
Algures aqui no fórum está algo sobre a estação a funcionar com o raspberry.


----------



## ijv (7 Ago 2016 às 16:55)

stormiday disse:


> Olá werk_ag. Obrigado pela tua resposta.
> 
> O Raspberry PI já o vi à venda por cerca de 30 e poucos dólares mas o CumulusMX vai ser instalado posteriormente ou já vem embebido?
> Neste tipo de equipamento posso ligar uma camera ip posteriormente?
> ...


Pelo pouco que explorei sobre raspberry, é muito mais econômico que um pc mesmo os portáteis mais fraquinhos. Simples de instalar o OS colocar o cumulusmx e ligar a estação. Nao ocupa espaço, cabe mesmo ao lado da consola 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## stormiday (7 Ago 2016 às 19:04)

Boas. 


Então quer dizer que funciona este sistema incluindo com a PCE. 

Já agora, onde compraste? 


Abraço 


CptRena disse:


> Se não fosse por um pequeno pormenor, a estação da Marinha online no wunderground, usando esse sistema.
> A PCE que dantes era ligada ao PC, passou a ser ligada a um Raspberry Pi, SO Raspbian, Programa WeeWX.
> Agora o pormenor é que falta chegar, ao sítio onde está o sistema, internet. Teve durante algum tempo, mas depois foi preciso o powerline, e entretanto ainda não houve disponibilidade para resolver a situação. E o anemómetro também está a precisar de um novo (rolamento já era).
> Algures aqui no fórum está algo sobre a estação a funcionar com o raspberry.


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2016 às 19:11)

Foi comprado na F13PC (http://www.f13pc.pt/).


----------



## ijv (7 Ago 2016 às 22:02)

stormiday disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Então quer dizer que funciona este sistema incluindo com a PCE.
> ...


Eu comprei a minha placa raspberry P2 quando saiu. Agora acho que ja saiu mais um modelo. 
Comprei num site do continente. 
Tens aqui um link 
http://www.ptrobotics.com/149-raspberry-pi



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Werk_AG (8 Ago 2016 às 05:07)

CptRena disse:


> Agora o pormenor é que falta chegar, ao sítio onde está o sistema, internet. Teve durante algum tempo, mas depois foi preciso o powerline, e entretanto ainda não houve disponibilidade para resolver a situação.



O sitio é remoto? Quero dizer, sem possibilidades ou dificil de instalar ADSL?
A estação do CRASM, mas ou menos por causa de um problema identico, está a funcionar com um pen 3G. O tráfego para o servidor + envio para o wunderground, é relativamente pequeno, pelo que um plafond de 1Gb mês parece suficiente.


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

Werk_AG disse:


> O sitio é remoto? Quero dizer, sem possibilidades ou dificil de instalar ADSL?
> A estação do CRASM, mas ou menos por causa de um problema identico, está a funcionar com um pen 3G. O tráfego para o servidor + envio para o wunderground, é relativamente pequeno, pelo que um plafond de 1Gb mês parece suficiente.



A estação está instalada no quintal da casa do @Estação SP. Ele tem internet em casa (quando a cabovisão não falha ), mas o problema é chegar com a rede à garagem onde está o sistema. Mas sim, em zonas remotas, usar a rede móvel é uma boa alternativa, desde que haja claro. Em casos extremos, e havendo dinheiro, mete-se net por satélite


----------



## Werk_AG (9 Ago 2016 às 04:36)

CptRena disse:


> ... Em casos extremos, e havendo dinheiro, mete-se net por satélite



Upload via satellite, pode não ser só uma questão de dinheiro (e muito ), são necessárias autorizações não muito fáceis de obter e instalação tem de ser feita por técnicos credenciados (se não estou enganado em Portugal nenhuma empresa faz isso).

A não dá para passar um cabo de rede de casa até à garagem?


----------



## sandgrain (27 Nov 2016 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

Alguém aqui do fórum usa a solução Meteobridge? Pelo que estive a ver o consumo e o preço (tendo em conta que é preciso comprar o hardware e a licença Meteobridge) são semelhantes ao Raspberry Pi e não exige conhecimentos de Linux para configuração.

Obrigado.


----------



## jcboliveira (27 Nov 2016 às 21:02)

Eu já olhei para ele, não para mim mas para colegas meus e desisti, penso que só o software era 65€, o raspberry era mais barato.
Como era para aplicações muito particulares de engenharia civil optou-se por uma solução â medida.

Eu estou a correr um software que é um wview praticamente refeito por mim, no entanto, aconselho software pre instalado em imagem  como
http://www.weather.dragontail.co.uk/index.php?page=rasp_image

Que "esconde" grande parte da configuração Linux.


----------



## XtraNO (27 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

Boa noite,
Há já algum tempo que não faço aqui esta pergunta: já existe alguma solução para colocação de dados online de uma Davis VP2 sem ser pelos caríssimos "meios oficiais" ou seja, sem ter de se gastar 200€ no weatherlink?


----------



## sandgrain (28 Nov 2016 às 16:33)

XtraNO disse:


> Boa noite,
> Há já algum tempo que não faço aqui esta pergunta: já existe alguma solução para colocação de dados online de uma Davis VP2 sem ser pelos caríssimos "meios oficiais" ou seja, sem ter de se gastar 200€ no weatherlink?




Há alguns clones, como este:

http://belfryboyweatherbits.blogspot.pt/p/the-belfryboy-clone-usb-logger.html


----------



## stormiday (19 Jan 2017 às 11:43)

Bom dia.
A minha estação (PCE) está a disponibilizar os dados online para um site www.meteofermentelos.com através de um portátil que faz a interface entre a estação e o FTP. Neste momento, e passados 5 anos, o pc pifou 
Estou a considerar todas as hipóteses exceto a de desistir do projeto.
Precisava de um conselho acerca do equipamento a comprar para voltar ao ativo.

O que dizem acerca do raspberry? É possível instalar o Cumulus e fazer toda esta interface sem ter que ter um pc associado? Ou será que vale a pena voltar a comprar um portátil apenas para esta função?

Claro que a ideia além de ter um equipamento mais fiável é também o de gastar o menos possível.


Agradeço os vossos comentários pois é triste ter o site down


----------



## stormiday (20 Jan 2017 às 18:04)

Olá a todos. 


Alguma sugestão?


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Sorry para a minha falta de explicação mas com o meu mau português…
O problema vai ser a marca PCE.
MéteoHub tem um sistema de importação “datou genérico” por conseguinte aquilo deveria ser bom.

http://wiki.meteohub.de/Main_Page
http://www.meteohub.de/files/meteohub-v4.7en.pdf

Outras soluções: vou ver com certas pessoas que conheço


----------



## stormiday (21 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sorry para a minha falta de explicação mas com o meu mau português…
> O problema vai ser a marca PCE.
> ...


Olá Toby.


Obrigado pela tua resposta.

Na verdade parece ser uma boa opção mas, como dizes, o problema é se suporta a PCE.

Alguém sabe se a PCE é suportada pelo MeteoHub?



Obrigado.


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

É qual modelo PCE?
A ligação é um simples cabo USB? Sem dataloger?


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2017 às 09:22)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É qual modelo PCE?
> A ligação é um simples cabo USB? Sem dataloger?


Olá. 


Sim é. 
A ligação ao PC é feita por um cabo usb direto da consola. 

Obrigado


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

stormiday disse:


> Olá.
> 
> 
> Sim é.
> ...


Já agora o modelo é PCE FWS 20

Cumprimentos


----------



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 20:15)

O Meteohub não sei se será compatível, mas o Meteobridge penso que é. Acabei de instalar uma PCE-FWS 20 nova e estou a ponderar a compra do Meteobridge para partilha de dados online.


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

Olá Sandgrain.


Obrigado pela tua resposta.

Pois o Meteohub não é 100% fiável que seja compatível. Eu enviei um e-mail para os tipos e eles não garantiram. Até pode funcionar no entanto se alguma coisa correr mal de futuro eles não dão suporte no software.

Vou investigar melhor a tua sugestão do Meteobridge. Há algum feedback acerca disto a funcionar?


Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2017 às 20:25)

Boa noite,


sandgrain disse:


> O Meteohub não sei se será compatível, mas o Meteobridge penso que é. Acabei de instalar uma PCE-FWS 20 nova e estou a ponderar a compra do Meteobridge para partilha de dados online.



Boa noite,

Com meu pobre português é difícil de bem explicar-me.
Se MeteoBridge funcionar com um PCE MeteoHib também (é o mesma baseia hardware) 
Trabalha com datou genérico?


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2017 às 20:28)

Olá.

O problema mesmo é ter feedback de alguém que já tenha a funcionar para não correr o risco de gastar a nota para nada.


----------



## sandgrain (22 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Há uma empresa alemã que vende o Meteobridge (Varia store), enviei agora um mail para eles a perguntar se é compatível ou não. Assim que tiver resposta, coloco aqui a informação.


----------



## stormiday (22 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Porreiro.

Assim desfazem-se as dúvidas.
Fico ansiosamente a aguardar.

Abraço


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

stormiday disse:


> ...
> 
> Alguém sabe se a PCE é suportada pelo MeteoHub?
> 
> Obrigado.




Creio que a PCE FWS-20 é da mesma "série" /"colheita" que:


*Fine Offset Electronics*: WH-1080, WH-1081 (Watson W-8681), WX-2008, National Geographic 265 NE, Elecsa 6975/ 6976, Ambient Weather WS-1080/WS-1090/WS-2080, Tycon TP1080WC)

Não vejo razão porque o Meteohub não funcione


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Correcto, irá funcionar. Tanto que nos outros softwares, a opção a escolher para a PCE é exatamente essa, WH1080/1081 ou Fine Offset.


----------



## sandgrain (23 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

Obrigado pelo vosso feedback!


----------



## stormiday (25 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Olá pessoal.


Obrigado pelas vossas respostas e partilha de conhecimento.
Acho que vou considerar esta compra.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Boas, tenho neste momento esse problema em mãos também, não me é possível deixar o PC ligado 24/7 a debitar os dados da estação online. Sendo a estação uma WH1080 da Froggit estou a ponderar a compra do Meteohub, embora agora esteja na dúvida com o Meteobridge. Terei de estudar melhor a situação.


----------



## cmg (25 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, tenho neste momento esse problema em mãos também, não me é possível deixar o PC ligado 24/7 a debitar os dados da estação online. Sendo a estação uma WH1080 da Froggit estou a ponderar a compra do Meteohub, embora agora esteja na dúvida com o Meteobridge. Terei de estudar melhor a situação.


Quando decidir e estiver a usar diga-nos a sua opinião. 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## CSOF (7 Fev 2017 às 21:28)

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/cfroufe

Boa noite.. tendo a minha estação Davis vantage pro2 avariado sem razão aparente, comprei a vantage vue e desta vez com o weatherlink ip... 
O link acima permite visualizar os dados em direto.


----------



## Tiago Silveira (3 Jul 2017 às 15:53)

Boa tarde,

Tenho recorrido ao site do IPMA (estações online) para saber os valores de temperatura na zona de Coimbra/Condeixa.
Contudo reparei que em cima, no mapa, aparece a hora e a mesma não é atual.
Gostaria de saber se é fiável confiar nos valores disponiveis neste mapa/estação do IPMA. Caso não seja como posso consultar dados desta estação em tempo real?
Há outras na zona com índices de fiabilidade elevados?

Desde já obrigado


----------



## Toby (4 Jul 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia,

ver lá: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/pedido-de-dados-meteo-clima.1808/page-9#post-613074


----------



## aoc36 (28 Jul 2017 às 20:24)

O Wu demora muito tempo a responder? Já mandei 3 e-mail, o primeiro ah um mês e nada.


----------



## xes (24 Ago 2017 às 10:42)

Boas, em tempos tive uma pce-fw20 mas como mudei algumas vezes de casa a coitada não resistiu ás mudanças e avariou, aconselham algo dentro do mesmo gênero e preço? E já agora onde comprar? Na altura comprei directo pelo site da pce e deu-me imensos problemas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Boas pessoal,

Preciso de uma ajuda vossa! tenho uma estação desde o ano passado e na altura registei.me no wunderground , mas nunca consegui registar os dados da mesma no site porque não tenho possibilidade de a ter sempre ligada ao pc ! quando  a memória da mesma está cheia tento fazer upload para o site mas não consigo, e apenas tenho guardado os registos no meu pc! tenho alguma de forma de o conseguir fazer, ou só mesmo comprando uma estação com wi-fi! Obrigado pela ajuda.

A minha estação:http://www.froggit.de/product_info....tation-wh4000-solar-windmessung-regen-uv.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

@joselamego , ve lá se me consegues ajudar neste tópico ou se conheces alguém que o possa fazer! Obrigado e um abraço


----------



## joselamego (13 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> @joselamego , ve lá se me consegues ajudar neste tópico ou se conheces alguém que o possa fazer! Obrigado e um abraço


Enviei te msg privada !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Antunes (14 Mai 2018 às 12:18)

Bom dia a todos,
Registei-me aqui no forum para procurar alguma ajuda e não sou (ainda) um entusiasta da meteorologia amadora.
Como digo, precisava de encontrar a melhora forma para o seguinte:
Temos uma segunda casa no alentejo, mais concretamente no Carvalhal, Grandola. Fica perto da Comporta e de Pinheiro da Cruz.
Mudei o sistema de rega para poder controlar à distância uma vez que ali as variações de temperatura são acentuadas e há semanas muito quentes, outras frias, outras em que chove torrencialmente.
Por isso mudei a rega de forma a poder controlar à distância e evitar desperdicios de agua, energia, e sobretudo poupar as plantas à seca ou a excessos de agua.
Para isto funcionar bem, precisava de ter alguns dados mais rigorosos sobre as condições atmosféricas (nomeadamente temperatura, chuva, humidade). Atualemnte "guio-me" pelo Yahoo Weather e por uma webcam na praia do Carvalhal (sei se está sol, chuva ou vento).

Gostaria de saber o que recomendam:
1 - há um site, app, etc online com dados de utilizadores naquela zona que eu possa consultar?
2 - que estação meteorologica wifi modesta me poderiam recomendar?

Muito obrigado pela ajuda.

André Antunes


----------



## cmg (2 Set 2018 às 13:52)

Boas
Tenho um notebook que uso para correr o VWS que envia dados tanto para os sites Wunderground e Awekas. 
Desde o passado dia 30 que, apesar de o programa continuar a receber os dados da estação, não sei porquê, não os envia para nenhum dos sites referidos (Awekas tem um aplicativo para o efeito). Creio que há qualquer coisa, não sei se o Win se o router, que "bloqueia" este tráfego. 
Se dentro do VWS, no menu "Weather Underground Settings"  tentar "view Your Observations", abre o browser mas dá "erro acesso sapo".
Já restaurei o pc para uma data anterior mas ficou na mesma. 
Qualquer ajuda é bem-vinda. 
Obrigado 
Cumps

cmg


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Out 2018 às 16:23)

Boa tarde
Alguém sabe como instalar o cumulus em linux?


----------



## Toby (8 Out 2018 às 07:52)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa tarde
> Alguém sabe como instalar o cumulus em linux?



Bom dia,

Solução não fácil, Cúmulus e Linux 

Installing Cumulus MX:

There is no automatic installer (this may change). If you want to start a completely new installation, create a directory and unzip the contents into it. I've assumed that zip files are not a problem on Linux or OS X, please let me know if that's not the case. If you want to run Cumulus MX with your existing Cumulus data, take a copy of your existing Cumulus directory, and then unzip Cumulus MX into it. Alternatively, you can unzip Cumulus MX into new directory first, and then copy over your existing data files and your Cumulus.ini file, and any other configuration files that you may have created (e.g. strings.ini, twitter.txt etc). If your Cumulus.ini is actually called "cumulus.ini" you should rename it to start with a capital letter.

*On Linux and OS X you will need to install the Mono runtime*. For OS X, you can download this here - http://www.mono-project.com/download/. How you install on *Linux depends on the flavour of Linux you are running. There are download links for Linux at the same URL*, but it is often easier to use a package manager, which will download and install it automatically. For example, in 'Raspbian' on the Raspberry Pi, you can install mono with these commands:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install mono-complete

Make sure that you have the mono-complete package installed.

If you have a Raspberry Pi 2, there is a later version of Mono available, which you may find works better that the one in the standard distribution, particularly if you use decimal commas. See this thread for how to install it - http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13587. Mono 3.2.8 (which is the default in some Linux distributions) will not work if you use commas for decimals, as in some countries.

There is now also a later version of Mono available for Raspberry Pi v1 - see this thread: http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=14222

On Linux you will need library libudev.so.0 which may not be installed by default. Installing package libudev0 may resolve this. There may be issues if you are using a 64-bit version of Linux. I'm not sure what the resolution is at the moment, if this is the case.


----------



## Toby (4 Nov 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia

Estou ocupado traduzindo para o português um pequeno programa simples para colocar na internet um Davis (Vue-VP2), Programa feito por um amigo..
Para evitar erros de tradução, estou procurando um manual Davis (Vue ou VP2) em Português.
obrigado

*Tablet :*







*PC :





 Telemóveis: 




*


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Dez 2018 às 00:26)

Instalei hoje duas DAVIS VUE uma em Moura e outra em Mértola, no entanto em ambas o weatherlink me dá este erro: 




já desliguei varias vezes o datalogger e voltei a ligar , já mudei para USB, enfim, nada funciona
alguém sabe o que fazer?


----------



## Toby (6 Dez 2018 às 07:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Instalei hoje duas DAVIS VUE uma em Moura e outra em Mértola, no entanto em ambas o weatherlink me dá este erro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia,

Vejo sobre a cópia de ecrã “COM SÉRIE”!
O problema frequente é que a consola de Davis Vue não é à boa velocidade “19200” se a velocidade não for os mesmos passos de comunicação
Qual versão W10? Há vários preocupação de USB desde o update 04/2018.
Um utilitário para analisar USB:
*Advanced USB Port Monitor* https://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche48246-advanced-usb-port-monitor.html


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2018 às 09:18)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Instalei hoje duas DAVIS VUE uma em Moura e outra em Mértola, no entanto em ambas o weatherlink me dá este erro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Se o vosso problema não for resolvido, um conhecimento à ter o mesmo problema.
Bloqueio de COM porque instalação elétrica não respeitar: a ordem pile/220v é importante.
Página 6-7: https://www.davisinstruments.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-210_GSG_06510_6555.pdf


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia
O erro que nos dá é :
ERROR (0) USING COM3


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 12:18)




----------



## WHORTAS (7 Dez 2018 às 14:05)

Que sistema operativo usas?
Verificaste qual o número da COM no sistema operativo?


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 15:34)

WHORTAS disse:


> Que sistema operativo usas?
> Verificaste qual o número da COM no sistema operativo?


o windows 7
sim verifiquei


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 21:04)

Alguém com DAVIS que possa ajudar?


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 21:18)




----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2018 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Não compreendo 
Primeira cópia de ecrã: W10 + WL 6.0.4
Segunda cópia de ecrã: W7 + WL 5.8.3 (versão WL a esquecer!!)

É necessário partir novamente à zero, não se preocupar da ligação para Cúmulus ou outro:
1/ Sobre o PC: desligar todos os USB, fechar todos os programas não útil (TeamViewer, gestão hub USB, anti-virus, VPN, LAN,….)
2/ Cortar a alimentação da consola durante 15/20 min, ligar o dataloggeur como indicar no manual* IMPORTANTE*
3/ Configurar WeatherLink em USB (*NÃO em SÉRIE*)
4/ Transmissão dados consola - > WL: sim ou não?

Se aquilo não funcionar:
Versão firmware consola/datalogger?
Como têm instalar WL? CD + Update? CD?

Bom fim de semana


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Dez 2018 às 11:35)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não compreendo
> Primeira cópia de ecrã: W10 + WL 6.0.4
> ...


a primeira do W10 é de Moura e já está resolvido
a segunda W7 é de Mértola é a que está a dar problemas


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2018 às 09:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> a primeira do W10 é de Moura e já está resolvido
> a segunda W7 é de Mértola é a que está a dar problemas



Bom dia,

WL 5.8.3  
Update: https://www.davisinstruments.com/support/weatherlink-windows-update-604/


----------



## stormiday (28 Jun 2019 às 16:32)

Boas.

Tenho um site online há 8 anos (www.meteofermentelos.com) a disponibilizar dados online. Desde há uns tempos que começou a ter problemas na disponibilização desses mesmos dados até que chegou ao dia em que parou mesmo. 
Como os meus conhecimentos de programação php são zero, estou naquele patamar da desistência 
Há alguém que tenha a estação online com os templates Saratoga Weather que me possa dar uma pista?
Abraço a todos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2019 às 20:09)

Fiz hoje a instalação da estação de almodovar mas não a consigo por online
aparece este erro


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 20:43)

É uma Davis? Verifica se a porta COM está correcta no Gestor de Dispositivos. Instalaste os drivers da Silicon Labs para poderes utilizar o WeatherLink USB em modo Serial?


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2019 às 19:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> É uma Davis? Verifica se a porta COM está correcta no Gestor de Dispositivos. Instalaste os drivers da Silicon Labs para poderes utilizar o WeatherLink USB em modo Serial?


sim está correta e instalei tudo.
até ja instalei outro sistema operativo e tudo e nao dá nada 
tou a desesperar


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2019 às 19:44)

Perante isto que fazer?


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Set 2020 às 10:10)

Bom dia 
Alguém sabe como ligar o cumulus ao easy weather?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2020 às 11:27)

Para estações do estilo PCE é preferível utilizar o Cumulus diretamente. Se forem das novas (daquelas wifi e todas xpto), apenas dá o EasyWeather sem forma de passar os dados para o Cumulus infelizmente.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2020 às 10:48)

Bom dia 
Alguém sabe como configurar o cumulus para ir buscar os dados ao easy whather ?


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Fev 2021 às 00:29)

Erro cumulus 
Para quem usa as PCE's ja lhe deve ter acontecido muitas vezes que o cumulus bloqueia e aparece o erro: 
Data input appears to have stopped.

Para quem estiver longe da consola e por isso nao poder retirar lhe as pilhas e voltar a colocar é simples resolver o problema basta aceder ao pc e na pasta cumulus no cumulus.ini acrescentar o seguinte:
_EWdisablecheckinit = 1_


----------



## Zarb (26 Dez 2021 às 00:43)

Caríssimos, 

Sou um pequeno curioso nestes assuntos de meteorologia e um frequentador assíduo do fórum, embora muitas das vezes nem faça login. Especialmente dos fenómenos de neve que vão aparecendo no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro e de alguns tópicos de formação (quando por cá cheguei há cinco anos atrás, nem sabia o que era o ponto de orvalho 

Depois também sou interessado na agricultura e no meu terraço forrado a azulejo e com um canteiro de 4 m2, lá vou fazendo uma colecção de alfaces, rúculas, aromáticas, maracujás, pequenas couves e alguns vasos tamanho BIG com limoeiro, camélias, loureiros, etc. Enfim, sou um urbano-depressivo que vive na cidade de Lisboa mas junto a um dos maiores parques urbanos com mata a sério (a única forma que aguentei viver em Lisboa durante os últimos anos )


Tirando algumas estações meteorológicas do Lidl que fui comprando e instalando cá por casa ou em casa de familiares, nunca tive qualquer estação meteorológica. O facto de também viver em apartamento em Lisboa, local muito pouco interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico, também nunca me levou a investir num equipamento mais especializado.

Contudo, estou em fase de mudança para o interior de Portugal, para uma moradia com algum terreno. Por essa razão, há algum tempo que tenho vindo a falar cá por casa em comprar uma estação meteorológica.


Ora, chegados ao Natal, não é que tive uma surpresa: recebi um vale familiar de € 249,99 (a sério) para uma estação meteorológica. A minha mulher esteve a ver o que comprar, ainda foi à Worten (ainda bem percebeu que o tipo que a atendeu não percebia nada daquilo) mas não chegaram a comprar. Acharam por bem deixar-me decidir.

A verdade é que não tenho grandes conhecimentos para esta escolha. É certo que ao longo dos anos de fórum fui percebendo que havia as Davis e as outras  mas parecem que são demasiado Ferraris para este condutor (pelo preço e pelo “motor” que apresentam).

Por isso pretendia umas dicas para investir numa estação de valor próximo (pretendia gastar o vale todo  mas também não ir muito acima disso), que reunisse, no possível os seguintes pontos. Imagino que alguns destes pontos não seja possível de conseguir num equipamento com um valor monetário limitado mas aceitam-se as dicas.

 - dados sejam partilhados automaticamente online (Wunderground, por exemplo) e acessíveis do telemóvel;
 - há potencial interesse desta estação ser colocada, no futuro, num terreno que tenho sem ligação eléctrica por isso se for possível a partilha de dados via rádio ou via ligação web por router com energia solar, melhor ainda;
 - tenham software que possa registar os dados (não sei se a partilha online com o Wunderground permite isso, por exemplo, verificar os dados agregados de 20 meses antes ou as temp. num determinado dia, há 30 meses atrás), ainda que estes dados tenham de ser descarregados para um computador (ou que essa descarga não tenha de implicar ter sempre um computador ligado);
 - qualquer tipo de software possa ser compatível com Mac (já não uso Windows há mais de 20 anos e não pretendo regressar , nem por um bom motivo);
 - que permitam as seguintes medições:

Velocidade de Vento e registo de rajadas sem perigo de aquilo partir em pedaços;
Direcção de vento;
Pressão barométrica com indicação de tendência;
Humidade com sensores possíveis de, pelo menos, 3 (interiores e exteriores);
Temperatura (com um bom RS), com sensores possíveis de, pelo menos, 3/4 (interiores e exteriores);
Ponto de orvalho;
Pluviosidade e com indicação de rain/rate;
Sensação térmica /wind chill;
Previsões com alguma fiabilidade, nomeadamente quanto a eventos mais extremos ou avisos de geada;
Sensor de humidade de solo;
Evotranspiração (pronto, dá jeito para as minhas futuras “culturas” mas acredito que este tipo de sensores já vá para estações de preço muito mais elevado;
Radiação UV (sinceramente, este é o mais dispensável, embora também saiba que não é o que encarece uma estação);
consola interna sendo qu eEcran TFT ou a cores é dispensável mas já percebi que actualmente as estações mais completas já trazem estes atributos;
 - se fosse possível ter a estação totalmente autónoma, com energia fornecida por painel solar, melhor. Mas se isso obrigar a subir significativamente de valor, então é melhor não;
 - ordem de preços máximo: 250 euros (a contar com os sensores);

Apenas há uma exigência, porque é uma política cá de casa. Não podem ser equipamentos de marcas chinesas ou de marcas não chinesas mas adquiridas por chineses. É certo que podem ser fabricada na China mas sempre de marcas não chinesas, embora a preferência seja sempre por fabrico fora da China. É preferível ser “pior” nas valências e ser de uma marca europeia (opr exemplo) do que ter todas as valências e ser de uma marca chinesa.


----------



## Toby (26 Dez 2021 às 08:48)

Zarb disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Sou um pequeno curioso nestes assuntos de meteorologia e um frequentador assíduo do fórum, embora muitas das vezes nem faça login. Especialmente dos fenómenos de neve que vão aparecendo no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro e de alguns tópicos de formação (quando por cá cheguei há cinco anos atrás, nem sabia o que era o ponto de orvalho
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

É preciso dizer que em campos como a meteorologia e astrofotografia, se excluirmos as marcas chinesas, ficamos sem nada.
Davis (EUA): 400 mini
Barani: 1000 mini
Lambrecht, Vaisilia, etc.... 2000 mini

Em meteorologia como em astronomia há algumas merdas chinesas (como eu digo) e chinesas que os europeus fariam bem em inspirar-se.
Contudo, com o seu orçamento de 250 euros há uma forma de obter um resultado qualitativo para alguns dos seus objectivos.
Para satisfazer todos os seus objectivos, o seu orçamento é demasiado pequeno.

Tenha um bom domingo.


----------



## Zarb (26 Dez 2021 às 12:00)

Toby disse:


> Contudo, com o seu orçamento de 250 euros há uma forma de obter um resultado qualitativo para alguns dos seus objectivos.


E para alguns desses objectivos (já sabia que todos aquelas pretensões seria impossível com os 250 euros), qual a forma a que se refere?


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Dez 2021 às 13:54)

Sem ter energia eléctrica e sem computador fica difícil...


----------



## Zarb (26 Dez 2021 às 23:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sem ter energia eléctrica e sem computador fica difícil...


Mas não existem estações que são alimentadas por bateria (pilhas) ou solar? 
E não existem estações que comunicam directamente com a consola e que transmite os dados para um website sem ter necessidade de ter um computador sempre ligado para registar os dados?

Ou estarei a ver mal?


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Dez 2021 às 23:31)

Com esse orçamento não.  As minhas variam entre os 200 e os 800 euros e tenho em todas um pc ligado à electricidade e à Internet de forma a os dados estarem sempre disponíveis


----------



## Nuno José Almeida (27 Dez 2021 às 08:35)

Zarb disse:


> Mas não existem estações que são alimentadas por bateria (pilhas) ou solar?
> E não existem estações que comunicam directamente com a consola e que transmite os dados para um website sem ter necessidade de ter um computador sempre ligado para registar os dados?
> 
> Ou estarei a ver mal?


Eu tenho uma Fine Offset WH2900 que comunica com a consola que por sua vez tem WIFI. Esta consola é gerida por uma app IOS ou Android. A App WS View (eu até uso a WS View Plus) gere a maneira como esta consola vai enviar os dados para os sites de dados meteorológicos ou teu próprio servidor. Não vais precisar de nenhum computador windows, linux, raspberrypi, etc. Há aqui muito pessoal parado no tempo em que realmente era assim que se fazia e tem equipamento mais recente com WIFI e nem sabe que isto é possível. No meu caso, a app envia para os sites da Ecowitt, Wunderground, Weathercloud, WeatherObservationWebsite e para o meu próprio servidor que tem wordpress e no qual instalei o plugin Weather Station. Esta parte ainda estou a estudar porque o plugin está-me a dar alguns erros e como não estou perto da estação, só para o ano, posso continuar a fazer alterações. Se vires o manual, vês que a consola comunica usando um de 2 protocolo, ecowitt ou wunderground. Vao ser as minhas próximas tarefas, ver o erros e traduzir o plugin. Também estou a estudar usar web templates como o https://github.com/ktrue/CU-HWS mas estão feitos para o software windows e linux e ainda tenho de ir estudar os protocolos e PHP, etc. Podes ver o resultado em https://www.pedaserra.net/aldeia/meteo/. É uma pena que os serviços ecowitt, wundergrund, etc, não tenham widget destes dados para colocar no teu próprio site. Ficava o problema resolvido. O Weathercloud acho que tem mas tem de se pagar.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 09:10)

Nuno José Almeida disse:


> Eu tenho uma Fine Offset WH2900 que comunica com a consola que por sua vez tem WIFI. Esta consola é gerida por uma app IOS ou Android. A App WS View (eu até uso a WS View Plus) gere a maneira como esta consola vai enviar os dados para os sites de dados meteorológicos ou teu próprio servidor. Não vais precisar de nenhum computador windows, linux, raspberrypi, etc. Há aqui muito pessoal parado no tempo em que realmente era assim que se fazia e tem equipamento mais recente com WIFI e nem sabe que isto é possível. No meu caso, a app envia para os sites da Ecowitt, Wunderground, Weathercloud, WeatherObservationWebsite e para o meu próprio servidor que tem wordpress e no qual instalei o plugin Weather Station. Esta parte ainda estou a estudar porque o plugin está-me a dar alguns erros e como não estou perto da estação, só para o ano, posso continuar a fazer alterações. Se vires o manual, vês que a consola comunica usando um de 2 protocolo, ecowitt ou wunderground. Vao ser as minhas próximas tarefas, ver o erros e traduzir o plugin. Também estou a estudar usar web templates como o https://github.com/ktrue/CU-HWS mas estão feitos para o software windows e linux e ainda tenho de ir estudar os protocolos e PHP, etc. Podes ver o resultado em https://www.pedaserra.net/aldeia/meteo/. É uma pena que os serviços ecowitt, wundergrund, etc, não tenham widget destes dados para colocar no teu próprio site. Ficava o problema resolvido. O Weathercloud acho que tem mas tem de se pagar.


Bom dia,

As API da Ecowitt estarão disponíveis em breve (início de 2022).
Serão primeiro testados por beta-testers.
Os APIs da WU são +/- gratuitos, demasiados pedidos requerem pagamento! Todos os outros pedidos/perguntas sem utilizar as APIs são bloqueados. 
Por isso, controlam os seus negócios.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 09:22)

Zarb disse:


> E para alguns desses objectivos (já sabia que todos aquelas pretensões seria impossível com os 250 euros), qual a forma a que se refere?


Bom dia,

O sistema modular Ecowitt e um abrigo adequado para o sensor de temperatura (um abrigo tem 60% da qualidade de uma medição).
Os sistemas Ecowitt/Froggit/etc "monobloco" sofrem de sobrestimação.  
A Ecowitt compreendeu bem isto com o seu protótipo WS90.

+/- 250$ = 230€ + abrigo (+/-80€)


----------



## Nuno José Almeida (27 Dez 2021 às 14:34)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> As API da Ecowitt estarão disponíveis em breve (início de 2022).
> Serão primeiro testados por beta-testers.
> ...


Eu realmente ontem vi uma APP Andriod que estava a mostrar todas as estações do WU incluinda a minha. Fiquei a pensar "deve haver API".


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 14:42)

Nuno José Almeida disse:


> Eu realmente ontem vi uma APP Andriod que estava a mostrar todas as estações do WU incluinda a minha. Fiquei a pensar "deve haver API".


Por favor, dê-me o link.
Se estiver interessado, coloque a sua estação: 





						Aplicação de telemóvel e tablet em português.
					

Bom dia,   Há algum tempo que ando à procura de uma forma de desenvolver uma rede portuguesa. Achei esta aplicação e o contacto com o programador foi muito rápido e construtivo. Com a ajuda de @Anticiclone Açores esta aplicação está agora disponível em português. Existem alguns erros (por favor...




					www.meteopt.com


----------



## Zarb (27 Dez 2021 às 19:38)

Nuno José Almeida disse:


> Eu tenho uma Fine Offset WH2900 que comunica com a consola que por sua vez tem WIFI. Esta consola é gerida por uma app IOS ou Android. A App WS View (eu até uso a WS View Plus) gere a maneira como esta consola vai enviar os dados para os sites de dados meteorológicos ou teu próprio servidor. Não vais precisar de nenhum computador windows, linux, raspberrypi, etc. Há aqui muito pessoal parado no tempo em que realmente era assim que se fazia e tem equipamento mais recente com WIFI e nem sabe que isto é possível. No meu caso, a app envia para os sites da Ecowitt, Wunderground, Weathercloud, WeatherObservationWebsite e para o meu próprio servidor que tem wordpress e no qual instalei o plugin Weather Station. Esta parte ainda estou a estudar porque o plugin está-me a dar alguns erros e como não estou perto da estação, só para o ano, posso continuar a fazer alterações. Se vires o manual, vês que a consola comunica usando um de 2 protocolo, ecowitt ou wunderground. Vao ser as minhas próximas tarefas, ver o erros e traduzir o plugin. Também estou a estudar usar web templates como o https://github.com/ktrue/CU-HWS mas estão feitos para o software windows e linux e ainda tenho de ir estudar os protocolos e PHP, etc. Podes ver o resultado em https://www.pedaserra.net/aldeia/meteo/. É uma pena que os serviços ecowitt, wundergrund, etc, não tenham widget destes dados para colocar no teu próprio site. Ficava o problema resolvido. O Weathercloud acho que tem mas tem de se pagar.


Era exactamente essa a ideia que tinha. Ou tens consola que comunica com o teu router e por sua vez faz o upload dos dados (para o Wundergroud por exemplo) ou tens gateway que tem a mesma função (se quiseres até podes usa um ipad mais antigo para fazer as vezes de consola se estiver sempre ligado ao teu site ou à tua página do Wunderground). 

Essa Fine Offset WH2900 é idêntica a esta Froggit WH3000 SE PRO WiFi, ou estou enganado?

Do que andei a ver, dado que a ecowitt e as Froggit parecem-me idênticas acho que terei de abdicar da treta chinesa e adquirir uma Froggit HP1000SE PRO ou uma sua clone (HP2551 WiFi Weather Station, por exemplo), eventualemnte abdicando desta consola e ir para uma mais barata para poder adquirir mais sensores que sejam compatíveis (mais sensores temp/humidade internos e sensor de humidade no solo (que ronda os 30 euros).

A principal dificuldade parece-me ter todos os sensores numa solução integrada pois baseiam-se todos no WS69. Aqui tens de ter o sensor de temperatura à mesma altura que o sensor de vento... mas as soluções diferenciadas que aparecem nestas marcas apenas colocam o sensor de chuva separado dos outros sensores mas os sensores de temp/humidade externos (que tenham RS) estão sempre junto ao sensor de vento. Isto seguindo as indicações aqui do fórum neste mega-post. Como é que resolveste isso na tua (instalada no telhado ou instalada em poste)?

Fui ver a tua página (muita informação para além da meteorologia ). Será que ao menos a junta de freguesia ajuda em alguma coisa, quanto mais não fosse disponibilizar-te a ligação à net?


----------



## jpaulov (27 Dez 2021 às 20:10)

Qual a estação que me aconselham para monitorizar o interior e exterior de uma estufa. A estufa fica a cerca de 150 metros do local onde ficará localizado o display. Pretende-se monitorizar, no interior da estufa, a temperatura, humidade (solo e ar), radiação solar...O orçamento pode chegar aos 1500 euros... Pretende-se monitorizar os dados através da internet


----------



## Zarb (27 Dez 2021 às 20:10)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O sistema modular Ecowitt e um abrigo adequado para o sensor de temperatura (um abrigo tem 60% da qualidade de uma medição).
> Os sistemas Ecowitt/Froggit/etc "monobloco" sofrem de sobrestimação.
> ...


"_A Ecowitt compreendeu bem isto com o seu protótipo WS90._"

Não conheço esse protótipo mas do que agora encontrei na net, parece que tem o mesmo problema do que o WS80, ou seja, o sensor de temperatura está no monobloco do sensor de vento, quando ambos os sensores deveriam estar montados a diferentes alturas do solo, correcto?

O que têm disponível é WS80 (WS80 Ultrasonic Wind Speed&Direction, Solar Radiation & Light, Temp & Humidity 6-in-1 Sensor) mas, como disse este acaba por sofrer do mesmo mal dos sistemas monobloco (sensores de temperatura ao mesmo nível/altura dos sensores de Wind speed/direction.

Quanto ao conjunto proposto (que agradeço) mesmo assim, preferia ter consola, ainda que a ligação a estes sensores obrigue a uma consola TFT que aumenta bastante os custos.

Na solução de ter os sensores separados, penso que a solução da ecowitt melhorzinha com consola ainda será esta (em anexo). Incluindo o sensor de humidade no solo e a consola estaria pelos 310 euros + taxas e importação... Talvez pelo Froggit seja mais barato ou menos perigoso (em termos de alfândega... depois das últimas experiências a comprar nos States, já receio até mandar vir um livro...). O material da Froggit vêm da Alemanha, certo?


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 20:30)

Zarb disse:


> "_A Ecowitt compreendeu bem isto com o seu protótipo WS90._"
> 
> Não conheço esse protótipo mas do que agora encontrei na net, parece que tem o mesmo problema do que o WS80, ou seja, o sensor de temperatura está no monobloco do sensor de vento, quando ambos os sensores deveriam estar montados a diferentes alturas do solo, correcto?
> 
> ...


No exemplo que vos dei, os custos de envio e o IVA estão incluídos.
Com uma consola há um extra de 30$ (26 euros)






Os monoblocos são conhecidos por sobrestimarem a precipitação em 15-20% e os seus mini-abrigos são verdadeiros bowers ou congeladores.
O WS90 ainda não está vendido, será testado em fase beta.
O WS80 ... sem comentários... 
PS: um verdadeiro abrigo, não um Ecowitt!
Presumo sempre que é melhor baixar as minhas exigências para aumentar a minha qualidade.
Para informação: encomendei algum material da Ecowitt para uma pessoa, esta pessoa não estava presente no momento da entrega: recebi um e-mail esta manhã para me avisar! Não há muitas hipóteses com Froggit.


----------



## Toby (27 Dez 2021 às 20:33)

Naevo disse:


> Qual a estação que me aconselham para monitorizar o interior e exterior de uma estufa. A estufa fica a cerca de 150 metros do local onde ficará localizado o display. Pretende-se monitorizar, no interior da estufa, a temperatura, humidade (solo e ar), radiação solar...O orçamento pode chegar aos 1500 euros... Pretende-se monitorizar os dados através da internet


Boa noite,

Davis VP2 + módulo agri (os melhores preços estão na Alemanha) : https://www.wetterladen.de/search?sSearch=davis
Barani + módulo agro (um pouco mais do que o seu orçamento): https://www.baranidesign.com/
Se a sua escola é também uma escola técnica (electrónica / programação Arduino) um projecto 100% português (sistema DIY, bem pensado):  https://www.meteocercal.info/forum/


----------



## Zarb (27 Dez 2021 às 23:09)

Toby disse:


> No exemplo que vos dei, os custos de envio e o IVA estão incluídos.
> Com uma consola há um extra de 30$ (26 euros)
> 
> 
> ...


Ok vou ver melhor a questão da consola (esse modelo não está disponível em stock).

O WS80 sem comentários? Já percebi que é mauzinho... mas porquê?

Um verdadeiro abrigo está a referir-se a que tipo? É que aquele abrigo da ecowitt podendo não ser dos melhores, ainda assim parece melhor do que os que estão incorporados nos sensores monobloco... ao menos é possível escolher a localização.


"_Para informação: encomendei algum material da Ecowitt para uma pessoa, esta pessoa não estava presente no momento da entrega: recebi um e-mail esta manhã para me avisar! Não há muitas hipóteses com Froggit._"

Toby, já sei que a sua língua materna não é o português mas não percebi esta parte de _não haver muitas hipóteses com o Froggit_. Pode escrever em inglês se preferir. Grazie


----------



## Zarb (27 Dez 2021 às 23:17)

Já agora, onde é que se podem comprar estes clones das estações Fine Offset, em Portugal (loja física)?

Existe diferença entre as marcas ou é tudo igual: Ecowitt; Froggit, Alecto; Ventus, Ambient Weather, etc? Só o branding é que muda?


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2021 às 06:31)

Zarb disse:


> Ok vou ver melhor a questão da consola (esse modelo não está disponível em stock).
> 
> O WS80 sem comentários? Já percebi que é mauzinho... mas porquê?
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Eu sou belga. 
Froggit é uma caixa de correio vazia sem qualquer serviço, acompanhamento.
Algumas pessoas aqui tiveram a experiência de e-mails que ficaram sem resposta.
A associação italiana desenvolveu uma parceria com a Ecowitt, Barani, Metspec.
Por exemplo, a sonda SHT35 https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsDetail/94#  foi feita a pedido dos italianos (actualmente não há melhor solução acessível (tenho duas em abrigos Davis e Barani)  
Algumas evoluções e bugs de software são também devidos aos italianos. Esta é outra abordagem.
Continuo claro que uma Ecowitt não irá substituir um Davis VP2 (não é o mesmo orçamento).  
Para a consola, deve verificar regularmente.
Com a escassez de componentes, é um momento difícil (no meu negócio não estou a brincar)


----------



## Zarb (28 Dez 2021 às 22:04)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu sou belga.
> Froggit é uma caixa de correio vazia sem qualquer serviço, acompanhamento.
> ...


Então nestas estações clones de Fine Offset, a sua recomendação é  comprar é material da Ecowitt? Será a que tem maior acompanhamento e parcerias estabelecidas para melhorias a realizar?

Fiquei com a ideia que era italiano. Corrigido. 
Merci ou Met dank 

P.S.: nem me fale na escassez de componentes... fico logo aziado para o Ano Novo.


----------



## Zarb (29 Dez 2021 às 00:45)

Por exemplo, no ano passado recomendava esta estação: Froggit WH6000 PRO Wi-Fi Internet Wireless Weather Station.

Já não recomenda?


----------



## jpaulov (29 Dez 2021 às 11:21)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Davis VP2 + módulo agri (os melhores preços estão na Alemanha) : https://www.wetterladen.de/search?sSearch=davis
> Barani + módulo agro (um pouco mais do que o seu orçamento): https://www.baranidesign.com/
> Se a sua escola é também uma escola técnica (electrónica / programação Arduino) um projecto 100% português (sistema DIY, bem pensado):  https://www.meteocercal.info/forum/


obrigado pela informação!


----------



## leofe (2 Jan 2022 às 03:19)

Boas!
Se alguém me pudesse ajudar eu agradecia... Como já devem saber aqui no fórum, eu tenho uma estação meteorológica Sainlogic WS3500. Atualmente, tenho-a a fazer upload de dados para duas plataformas: Weathercloud e Ecowitt. 
Eu como tenho a mania de armazenar dados meteorológicos e criar um monte de relatórios (dia, mês, estação e ano), considero ser de grande importância indicar os mínimos e máximos corretos. Como o sensor comunica os dados a cada 16 segundos para a consola, parte destes dados não fica registada no Ecowitt, que atualiza de 1 em 1 minuto. Já tem acontecido, por exemplo, a rajada máxima do vento ser um determinado valor na consola e um valor mais baixo no Ecowitt. Já nem falo do Weathercloud. Á exceção do vento, os restantes dados correspondem em grande parte das vezes.
Convenhamos que ter que tirar todos os dados, todos os dias á meia-noite é um pouco chato, e por vezes posso não estar em casa a essa hora.

Alguém sabe de alguma técnica para conseguir enviar os dados de 16 em 16 segundos (ou menos tempo) para a Internet?

Obrigado!


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jan 2022 às 11:31)

leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Se alguém me pudesse ajudar eu agradecia... Como já devem saber aqui no fórum, eu tenho uma estação meteorológica Sainlogic WS3500. Atualmente, tenho-a a fazer upload de dados para duas plataformas: Weathercloud e Ecowitt.
> Eu como tenho a mania de armazenar dados meteorológicos e criar um monte de relatórios (dia, mês, estação e ano), considero ser de grande importância indicar os mínimos e máximos corretos. Como o sensor comunica os dados a cada 16 segundos para a consola, parte destes dados não fica registada no Ecowitt, que atualiza de 1 em 1 minuto. Já tem acontecido, por exemplo, a rajada máxima do vento ser um determinado valor na consola e um valor mais baixo no Ecowitt. Já nem falo do Weathercloud. Á exceção do vento, os restantes dados correspondem em grande parte das vezes.
> Convenhamos que ter que tirar todos os dados, todos os dias á meia-noite é um pouco chato, e por vezes posso não estar em casa a essa hora.
> ...



No Forum Meteoclimatic tens, mais ou menos, uma resposta a essa questão: https://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3446.0.html


----------



## leofe (11 Jan 2022 às 17:29)

Kraliv disse:


> No Forum Meteoclimatic tens, mais ou menos, uma resposta a essa questão: https://forum.meteoclimatic.net/index.php/topic,3446.0.html


Olá,
Agradeço pela tua resposta, já vi que não dá. Paciência!

Outra questão, se me conseguires responder, visto que és membro do WU.
Acabei de registar a minha estação no WU. E lá, na aba "Email & Password" aparece "Paid Membership". Que me lembre, não fiz nada para ser classificado como tal. Além disso, a estação está marcada com "Gold Star", sem ter feito nada para tal.

A ti também te acontece/aconteceu?

Obrigado.


----------



## leofe (7 Fev 2022 às 10:30)

Bom dia!
Mais alguém com problemas no Weather Underground? O upload de dados tem sofrido muitos cortes desde a meia-noite.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Nov 2022 às 14:45)

Boa tarde
Estamos com problemas em disponibilizar os dados das nossas estações no site através de ftp usando o cumulus.
Alguém entendido que nos possa ajudar?


----------



## jcboliveira (19 Dez 2022 às 09:31)

Acho que utilizar o Home assistant é bastante mais fácil do que cumulus e afins. Mas neste caso se quiseres manda um PM


----------



## jonyyy (Segunda às 23:11)

Boas
Adquiri recentemente um weatherlink live para a minha vantage vue. 
Já consegui disponibilizar os dados para o weatherlink. Como é que faço para conseguir disponibilizar no WU? Já estou registado e mandaram uns códigos. Mas não sei onde inserir.. Alguém me pode dar umas dicas? Obrigado


----------



## Toby (Terça-Feira às 05:36)




----------



## jonyyy (Terça-Feira às 09:06)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 3904


Obrigado!


----------

